# True Confession



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I see on marialydia's post about managing vets that she washes her dog bowls every day. Okay, I'm curious. How often do you wash your dog's bowls? I'm 'fessing up--maybe once a week, although we do change the water every day...mostly. I'm a nurse. I'm exceedingly careful about our kitchen and bathroom cleanliness, but I've never been careful with the dog bowls. All of our dogs have survived my neglect, at least so far. What about the rest of you? Am I truly awful? (Just FYI, the bowls are soaking right now in hot water, Dawn, and bleach.)


----------



## pizzapizazz (Apr 13, 2016)

I will empty and rinse out Murphys bowl about once a day (though, ok, I confess... I have recently started doing this. Before, I would just refill the bowl as needed and wash once a week-ish). I wash with soap every couple of days and really scrub it down once a week. I'm trying to be better about it!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We use stainless steel bowls and wash them with soap every couple of days. The only issue we ever had about bowls was some odd skin reaction Peeves had to a plastic one.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I confess: the water bowls here are lucky if they see soap. I usually just rinse and refill twice/day.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The food bowls are stainless steel and I wash them after every use. The water bowls are also stainless and I wash them every few days when I need to re-fill with fresh water. You absolutely don't need to worry about washing them so often. We all have immune systems that can handle most of these germs and especially dogs do. I do feed raw and I think it's kind of yucky and flies might come around if I didn't wash them. Plus, the little stuck on things would get more stuck on, then it would be harder to wash. This way it takes 2 seconds with some hot water and a little dish washing liquid. I turn them upside down in the other sink and we're good to go. I'm one of those people who washes every cup or dish right away after use. I don't leave dishes undone. It's just one of those little habits I've always done. So, it transfers to the dog dishes too.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Further confession. I was including food bowls in my negligence.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Food bowls are usually washed after every meal, in the dishwasher, although it can sometimes be difficult to work out which are the used ones just by looking, the dogs lick them so clean. I might be less scrupulous if I fed kibble, of course. Water bowls at least once or twice a week.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

PBG, even when I was feeding raw, I wasn't more careful. My dogs licked their bowls clean, so there wasn't anything to wash out. Well, other than germs, but I agree--if you've got a healthy immune system, that shouldn't be a problem. I was very careful about hand washing and disinfecting the counter and any utensils that touched raw food, especially since most of my meat came from a slaughterhouse.

I've never put the dogs' bowls in the dishwasher, don't even wash them in the kitchen sink. I take them to the bathroom to wash them.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Food dishes are washed every 1-2 meals, water dishes are totally scrubbed every 1-2 days and rinsed and refilled 1-2 times a day. I use ceramic.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Yikes, I'm even worse! I hardly ever wash their food bowls (dry kibble)... as in maybe once every two months. I refill their water bowl almost daily since Sophie drinks so much but I only wash it out every 2 weeks or so. They don't seem any worse for wear.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

My dogs do not leave ANYTHING stuck to the sides of their bowls! They are licked pretty much clean twice a day. I do run them thru the dishwasher when there's room, probably 2 or 3 times a week. Water bowls get rinsed and the slime scrubbed out most days (but I admit, I don't use soap). 

The Scotties dog bowls are stainless, but for water bowls, I use the non-spill plastic ones made to use in the car. The bowl is pretty big, but the lid has a 3" hole in the middle to drink out of. Keeps their beards out of the water. I'd love to find the same thing in stainless steel!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glass water bowls are rinsed and given fresh water 2-3 times a day, run through the dishwasher every three days. A clean bowl that as washed in the dishwasher is used for every meal. My girls eat from little glass prep bowls and we have dozens of them for them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, but I find not giving dogs fresh water at least once a day disgusting.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

JudyD said:


> I see on marialydia's post about managing vets that she washes her dog bowls every day. Okay, I'm curious. How often do you wash your dog's bowls? I'm 'fessing up--maybe once a week, although we do change the water every day...mostly. I'm a nurse. I'm exceedingly careful about our kitchen and bathroom cleanliness, but I've never been careful with the dog bowls. All of our dogs have survived my neglect, at least so far. What about the rest of you? Am I truly awful? (Just FYI, the bowls are soaking right now in hot water, Dawn, and bleach.)


Actually washing them, such as in hot water and soap, that would be once week. But I would always wipe the bowls every day, with a clean wash rag, to get any dirt or dust out. Water bowls were cleaned out every day, with clean fresh water put in.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Water and food bowls go through the dishwasher about every 10 days. Fresh water daily. Our biggest challenge is not getting puppy kisses for a while after her raw meal or tripe...ewww, sometimes we forget!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I wash them in hot water and soap every few days, and refill the water daily.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's bowls are Stainless steel powder coated in a pebble texture so her bowls , both food(kibble) and water bowls are wiped out with a soapy sponge everyday. She eats her raw chicken legs on a towel, not from a bowl.........and other raw from a saucer that is washed with my dishes.
Her water bowl is filled 2x daily as it is just 16 ozs


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Nobody uses a water fountain?

My cats water intake increased eleventy-million percent with a fountain, so I was planning on using one for my dog too.

Charcoal filtered. I top it off every day and clean it (and the pump) when the flow starts to slow down, about once a week for the porcelain and almost 2 weeks for the stainless. When the flow starts to get weak I know it's getting gummed up with yuck, time to clean!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I use stainless steel bowls. I have two for food and a special (waste of money) Poodle snoot-friendly deeper stainless water bowl. I always have a clean bowl for food since I rotate them and the water bowl is washed daily. I discovered that Buck will not drink from that water bowl unless it's clean with fresh water. Of course, he'll drink from a puddle in the yard with God knows what runoff or debris. In our climate, I worry about insects being attracted to a dirty food bowl.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

poofs said:


> Nobody uses a water fountain?
> 
> My cats water intake increased eleventy-million percent with a fountain, so I was planning on using one for my dog too.
> 
> Charcoal filtered. I top it off every day and clean it (and the pump) when the flow starts to slow down, about once a week for the porcelain and almost 2 weeks for the stainless. When the flow starts to get weak I know it's getting gummed up with yuck, time to clean!


I use a ceramic fountain for my cats, but for some reason, once I got my dog, I was having to clean it twice a day because it was getting so mucky. I must need a bigger one. So for now, I'm using the bowl without the pump and change it usually twice a day.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

JudyD said:


> marialydia washes her dog bowls every day. Okay, I'm curious. How often do you wash your dog's bowls?
> 
> Hi
> I work with rescue dogs, so my answer is based on that. I wash every bowl in the dishwasher after EVERY meal, which is 2x a day. WE have 4 dogs, including my 3, so that is 6 in the dishwasher and one I wash by hand after every meal. (That's for my toy poodle who eats too fast, so it has a bump in the middle to slow her down. I only have one bowl like that, so hers gets hand washed 2x a day.)
> ...


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, I am remembering what I did before I retired and for sure the bowls were washed less often. It's easy to be fastidious when you have the time.

Having said that, with Jupiter's bad teeth that are not being cleaned because of his age (another topic to get onto) and since I do see that the water is a bit gross, I do think that washing with soap and water once a day is not overkill.

I do wash them in the kitchen sink, though...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I confess: the water bowls here are lucky if they see soap. I usually just rinse and refill twice/day.



Frankly, your dogs are probably healthier for it. Soap, especially dishwasher detergent/chemicals is far scarier to me (I was in the medical field as well) than a little bit of bacteria, which when we (and our dogs) are exposed, builds a _much _healthier immune system. Where I use to live my dogs had full use of all kinds of water, ponds, lakes, streams when hiking. I'm sure there were way more bacteria in places like this. But mostly harmless...usually. Apparently they were because my dogs never got anything. I know there's giardia in some places. This was from snow melt in north Idaho.




I certainly wouldn't worry about a dog dish that doesn't have it's water bowl changed, as long as the water is clean and fresh. In fact, it's better to let water sit for 24 hours imo to allow certain additives and chemicals to evaporate, such as chlorine if you don't have a filter. And on the other hand,_ too _much filtering of water (purified water) isn't good either, as it takes away beneficial minerals. Hard water is the healthiest. Too much filtering makes it very soft. 

If it's a tiny bowl, maybe...the water gets used up fast and so you need to refill often. I don't know...I don't get it. My dogs' water bowls don't get icky in one or two days. They're perfectly clear and fresh and they don't use it all up multiple times a day. I use medium/larger sized bowls and have a few, including a fountain type. And one outside. I make sure there's fresh water and scrub them out about every other day. I think this bacteriaphobic society is neurotic. All this worry about killing_ all _bacteria...good and bad. pfff. :rolffleyes:

I raw feed too and those bacteria can be very powerful and can over whelm the system. Therefore, most raw feeders are very careful to disinfect where they might bombard the place. If I spill something gross on the counter or touch the faucet with yucky hands, that gets cleaned up with soapy water. Obviously, the cutting board, utensils are washed well right away. Cross contamination and clean technique (not sterile technique) is kept in mind. That's why I like to wash their dinner bowls out quickly. Water bowls? As long as the water is fresh, not stagnant and is clean (not sterile) my dogs will be fine. And so will yours.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> We use stainless steel bowls and wash them with soap every couple of days. The only issue we ever had about bowls was some odd skin reaction Peeves had to a plastic one.


THAT is disgusting as all get out!You are the nastiest person.How would like it if you went to dinner and somebody gave you a dirty dish.The bacteria in the mouth actually is the same as SYPHILIS.I KNOW. I have a degree in Animal Science from Colorado State University under the famous Dr.Temple Grandin.Also an ASD person like me! EVERYONE should wash their dogs bowls everyday if you don't it's neglect & frankly lazy.Of course this is my opinion & in keeping with diversity & all.You people that DON"T wash bowls everyday probablt don't wash your hands before you cook or eat either!Some of you probablt don't even know you should never wipe from front to back either.DISGUSTING pigs are cleaner than you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck's raw set-up is cleaned daily. Like MollyMuiMa, I spread a white towel in his crate and put the chicken necks on a stainless round tray on top of another white towel. Towels go in the wash and the tray in the dishwasher. I wash his other bowls with soap and hot water in the sink. I have to say Buck is fastidious with his chicken. I'm more concerned about human health than his with the raw.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 Standards and wash their food bowls after every meal with soap and hot water (they are fed 2x daily). I clean the water bowl nightly with soap and hot water and they get fresh water with breakfast before I leave for work in the morning, in the afternoon from my dog walker and at night with dinner.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Steffie said:


> THAT is disgusting as all get out!You are the nastiest person.How would like it if you went to dinner and somebody gave you a dirty dish.The bacteria in the mouth actually is the same as SYPHILIS.I KNOW. I have a degree in Animal Science from Colorado State University under the famous Dr.Temple Grandin.Also an ASD person like me! EVERYONE should wash their dogs bowls everyday if you don't it's neglect & frankly lazy.Of course this is my opinion & in keeping with diversity & all.You people that DON"T wash bowls everyday probablt don't wash your hands before you cook or eat either!Some of you probablt don't even know you should never wipe from front to back either.DISGUSTING pigs are cleaner than you.



Wait a second - I happen to remember from past conversations that Lily free feeds dry kibble to her dogs. What exactly do you think it would accomplish to remove the kibble, wash the bowl, and put the same kibble back in it?
Now my dogs get wetted freeze dried raw, so those bowls get washed after every use. But I also keep a bowl of treats out that gets dumped and washed maybe once a week, and that I don't think is any more problematic then how Lily feeds.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Steffie said:


> THAT is disgusting as all get out!You are the nastiest person.How would like it if you went to dinner and somebody gave you a dirty dish.The bacteria in the mouth actually is the same as SYPHILIS.I KNOW. I have a degree in Animal Science from Colorado State University under the famous Dr.Temple Grandin.Also an ASD person like me! EVERYONE should wash their dogs bowls everyday if you don't it's neglect & frankly lazy.Of course this is my opinion & in keeping with diversity & all.You people that DON"T wash bowls everyday probablt don't wash your hands before you cook or eat either!Some of you probablt don't even know you should never wipe from front to back either.DISGUSTING pigs are cleaner than you.


If I understand this correctly, you're being sarcastic, right...making fun of people who think it's disgusting to skip one day or two washing a bowl for a dog... a scavenger at heart, who eats poop and road kill?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Dawn and bleach are not supposed to be used together, so don't inhale it.

I wash my dog bowls the same day I change the sheets.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Laugh at me all you like.I am right & when your dog gets gum disease & has stinking breath ,you can't figure out from what, don't be posting on here.In fact you are a fool if you don't take in consideration a dogs health.You really think I'd allow ANY of my dogs to eat poop without giving them for bid or & and intervention on that issue,Furthermore I'd NEVER allow my dogs to eat "road kill" they are in a fenced yard that I CHECK daily.SO LOL ROFL to you. If I was a breeder of some of the dogs you people own I'd take the dog away from you & risk jail in doing so.YOU DON"T deserve a beautiful animal that you don't take proper care of.THE QUEEN HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> If I understand this correctly, you're being sarcastic, right...making fun of people who think it's disgusting to skip one day or two washing a bowl for a dog... a scavenger at heart, who eats poop and road kill?


Laugh at me all you like.I am right & when your dog gets gum disease & has stinking breath ,you can't figure out from what, don't be posting on here.In fact you are a fool if you don't take in consideration a dogs health.You really think I'd allow ANY of my dogs to eat poop without giving them for bid or & and intervention on that issue,Furthermore I'd NEVER allow my dogs to eat "road kill" they are in a fenced yard that I CHECK daily.SO LOL ROFL to you. If I was a breeder of some of the dogs you people own I'd take the dog away from you & risk jail in doing so.YOU DON"T deserve a beautiful animal that you don't take proper care of.THE QUEEN HAS SPOKEN!
:amen:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Steffie said:


> Laugh at me all you like.I am right & when your dog gets gum disease & has stinking breath ,you can't figure out from what, don't be posting on here.In fact you are a fool if you don't take in consideration a dogs health.You really think I'd allow ANY of my dogs to eat poop without giving them for bid or & and intervention on that issue,Furthermore I'd NEVER allow my dogs to eat "road kill" they are in a fenced yard that I CHECK daily.SO LOL ROFL to you. If I was a breeder of some of the dogs you people own I'd take the dog away from you & risk jail in doing so.YOU DON"T deserve a beautiful animal that you don't take proper care of.THE QUEEN HAS SPOKEN!
> :amen:


Ok, not being sarcastic or making a joke. You are clearly disturbed. I'm very sorry for you.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Ok, not being sarcastic or making a joke. You are clearly disturbed. I'm very sorry for you.


Do YOU realize what THAT remarks does to an AUTISTIC person?No you don't because you clearly don't have manners.I have been verbally abused by people with remarks of this nature ALL my life.You should think about your replies to someone BEFORE you use words such as "disturbed: "retarded" "mental" "psycho" ect....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, that escalated quickly

Wth??

Someone needs to remove my dogs from my care, then. I caught one snacking on chicken poo (in a fenced backyard while running supervised)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mods, where are you? :dontknow:


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Steffie, how come you quoted Lily and didn't seem to have a problem with anybody else? My habits are worse than hers. You should be yelling at several of us, though I don't think any of us deserve to be reamed the way Lily was. This forum is usually pretty friendly.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

READ THIS ALL OF YOU!Then maybe you will "get" what it is like to be AUTISTIC person.I AM A FIERCE ANIMAL LOVER,I DON'T WEAR LEATHER AM A VEGAN & I CAN'T STAND KILLING ANIMALS OR THE DIRT & GERMS THAT SOME PEOPLE LIVE IN OR EXPECT THEIR ANIMALS TO LIVE IN.WHEN I was in college & studied under the great Dr.Grandin she was a pioneer in ethical treatment of slaughter houses.I follow that rule for people who DO eat animals,they are entitled to their choices as am I.I AM a human being just like the rest of you but I will defend an animal to the bitter end.They didn't ask to be bred & their off spring sold WE breed our dogs in hope to better the breed & enjoy their company ect.I would never let my animals eat poop it MAKES THEM SICK for God's sake don't you people KNOW this.It can kill them.PLEASE STOP PICKING ON ME.I wanted to be here with other Poodle People to enjoy the photos stories & learn & help.All I have gotten is called a retard by someone & disturbed by another.When I stated my opinion I am chastised but they aren't.
Caregiver?s Guide to Autism Symptoms


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> Steffie, how come you quoted Lily and didn't seem to have a problem with anybody else? My habits are worse than hers. You should be yelling at several of us, though I don't think any of us deserve to be reamed the way Lily was. This forum is usually pretty friendly.


Please stop.read my post I have been called disturbed,retarded ect from SEVERAL so called "nice people"READ THIS ALL OF YOU!Then maybe you will "get" what it is like to be AUTISTIC person.I AM A FIERCE ANIMAL LOVER,I DON'T WEAR LEATHER AM A VEGAN & I CAN'T STAND KILLING ANIMALS OR THE DIRT & GERMS THAT SOME PEOPLE LIVE IN OR EXPECT THEIR ANIMALS TO LIVE IN.WHEN I was in college & studied under the great Dr.Grandin she was a pioneer in ethical treatment of slaughter houses.I follow that rule for people who DO eat animals,they are entitled to their choices as am I.I AM a human being just like the rest of you but I will defend an animal to the bitter end.They didn't ask to be bred & their off spring sold WE breed our dogs in hope to better the breed & enjoy their company ect.I would never let my animals eat poop it MAKES THEM SICK for God's sake don't you people KNOW this.It can kill them.PLEASE STOP PICKING ON ME.I wanted to be here with other Poodle People to enjoy the photos stories & learn & help.All I have gotten is called a retard by someone & disturbed by another.When I stated my opinion I am chastised but they aren't.
Caregiver?s Guide to Autism Symptoms


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> Someone needs to remove my dogs from my care, then. I caught one snacking on chicken poo (in a fenced backyard while running supervised)


Me too. Francis the Boston Terror follows Noelle and waits for her to poop, so she can enjoy a fresh warm snack. So gross! I try to call her away, but apparently ham and cheese isn't a high enough value reward. :bounce:


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> Well, that escalated quickly
> 
> Wth??
> 
> Someone needs to remove my dogs from my care, then. I caught one snacking on chicken poo (in a fenced backyard while running supervised)


Gosh, I live in Florida and can't get my chickens to stop eating cockroaches.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I would really just like my puppy to stop snacking in the litter boxes... 

Has anyone tried the top-entry boxes? The ones with lids with top-entry holes? I'm wondering if that would help, but I don't want to replace all my boxes if it doesn't.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Steffie said:


> THAT is disgusting as all get out!You are the nastiest person.How would like it if you went to dinner and somebody gave you a dirty dish.The bacteria in the mouth actually is the same as SYPHILIS.I KNOW. I have a degree in Animal Science from Colorado State University under the famous Dr.Temple Grandin.Also an ASD person like me! EVERYONE should wash their dogs bowls everyday if you don't it's neglect & frankly lazy.Of course this is my opinion & in keeping with diversity & all.You people that DON"T wash bowls everyday probablt don't wash your hands before you cook or eat either!Some of you probablt don't even know you should never wipe from front to back either.DISGUSTING pigs are cleaner than you.



Look lady, the ONLY disgusting thing is your high and mighty nasty attitude! And who appointed you as judge and jury anyway?!!! People do things in accordance to what they think is best for their dog. Their life and their dog, and you have no right to sit in judgement, and tell people off like that! Sure, you have a right to an opinion, but make no mistake about it, your nasty attitude stinks, and in my opinion, you are borderline of being reported!

I don't think dog bowls need to be washed out every day, but I will tell you this, I do believe your MOUTH needs to be washed out in hot water and soap -- at least 5 times a day!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm now reporting every single one of this person's posts. Having an opinion is one thing, but verbally attacking members is way out of line!


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Look lady, the ONLY disgusting thing is your high and mighty nasty attitude! And who appointed you as judge and jury anyway?!!! People do things in accordance to what they think is best for their dog. Their life and their dog, and you have no right to sit in judgement, and tell people off like that! Sure, you have a right to an opinion, but make no mistake about it, your nasty attitude stinks, and in my opinion, you are borderline of being reported!
> 
> I don't think dog bowls need to be washed out every day, but I will tell you this, I do believe your MOUTH needs to be washed out in hot water and soap -- at least 5 times a day!


YOU CALM DOWN!WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE ANYWAY?I SAID NOTHING TO YOU DIRECTLY & BY THE WAY READ THIS YOU INSOLENT SIMP
EAD THIS ALL OF YOU!Then maybe you will "get" what it is like to be AUTISTIC person.I AM A FIERCE ANIMAL LOVER,I DON'T WEAR LEATHER AM A VEGAN & I CAN'T STAND KILLING ANIMALS OR THE DIRT & GERMS THAT SOME PEOPLE LIVE IN OR EXPECT THEIR ANIMALS TO LIVE IN.WHEN I was in college & studied under the great Dr.Grandin she was a pioneer in ethical treatment of slaughter houses.I follow that rule for people who DO eat animals,they are entitled to their choices as am I.I AM a human being just like the rest of you but I will defend an animal to the bitter end.They didn't ask to be bred & their off spring sold WE breed our dogs in hope to better the breed & enjoy their company ect.I would never let my animals eat poop it MAKES THEM SICK for God's sake don't you people KNOW this.It can kill them.PLEASE STOP PICKING ON ME.I wanted to be here with other Poodle People to enjoy the photos stories & learn & help.All I have gotten is called a retard by someone & disturbed by another.When I stated my opinion I am chastised but they aren't.
Caregiver?s Guide to Autism Symptoms :amen:


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Noone appointed you either trixie treasure.have a nice week end.& by the by i've had my mouth washed out with soap before & the person that did it got arrested & put in jail for abuse so have a nice day now.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I'm now reporting every single one of this person's posts. Having an opinion is one thing, but verbally attacking members is way out of line!


Better report YOURSELF AS WELL AS other people who refereed to me as "disturbed" mental" and what was it you said?Fair is fair now sweetheart.You have NO IDEA how it feels to be an autistic person & be called "DISTURBED" or anyother insukting comments.THAT woman insukted me first & thought I should take it from her because she's a PROFESSOR?Well my husband has a DOCTRINE IN RELIGION & he NEVER speaks to people in the manner of which you people have spoken to me.:amen: ALL of you who have attacked me did it because I'm on the AUTISM SPECTRUM & have made that clear.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Steffie said:


> Noone appointed you either trixie treasure.have a nice week end.& by the by i've had my mouth washed out with soap before & the person that did it got arrested & put in jail for abuse so have a nice day now.


Just so you know, not only do I think you are way out of line, but I'm the kind of person who will defend those who are being attacked. I don't care what the situation is, NO ONE deserves to be talked to in such a nasty way as what you have done to some members here. I know because I used to be called really horrible names on another forum long ago, and let me tell you lady, not only is it wrong, but it does hurt. So please, I'm asking you nicely, please, just stop.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

I TOLD YOU ONCE ALREADY.I WON'T TELL YOU AGAIN.THAT INSOLENT WOMAN INSULTED ME FIRST DAMN IT!IN A PRIVATE MESSAGE.NOW YOU DON'T CARE WHAT MY SITUATION IS BECAUSE YOU DON'T CARE AT ALL ABOUT ANYONE ELSE'S FEELINGS AT ALL.I TOLD YOU ALREADY READ THIS AND WISE UP EAD THIS ALL OF YOU!Then maybe you will "get" what it is like to be AUTISTIC person.I AM A FIERCE ANIMAL LOVER,I DON'T WEAR LEATHER AM A VEGAN & I CAN'T STAND KILLING ANIMALS OR THE DIRT & GERMS THAT SOME PEOPLE LIVE IN OR EXPECT THEIR ANIMALS TO LIVE IN.WHEN I was in college & studied under the great Dr.Grandin she was a pioneer in ethical treatment of slaughter houses.I follow that rule for people who DO eat animals,they are entitled to their choices as am I.I AM a human being just like the rest of you but I will defend an animal to the bitter end.They didn't ask to be bred & their off spring sold WE breed our dogs in hope to better the breed & enjoy their company ect.I would never let my animals eat poop it MAKES THEM SICK for God's sake don't you people KNOW this.It can kill them.PLEASE STOP PICKING ON ME.I wanted to be here with other Poodle People to enjoy the photos stories & learn & help.All I have gotten is called a retard by someone & disturbed by another.When I stated my opinion I am chastised but they aren't.
Caregiver?s Guide to Autism Symptoms


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

By the way my name is steffie & not lady.show some manners when you speak to folks.i have a right to defend myslef too ya know.even if i am an autistic.i'm a human being too.i deserve respect just like everyone does.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Steffie said:


> Better report YOURSELF AS WELL AS other people who refereed to me as "disturbed" mental" and what was it you said?Fair is fair now sweetheart.You have NO IDEA how it feels to be an autistic person & be called "DISTURBED" or anyother insukting comments.THAT woman insukted me first & thought I should take it from her because she's a PROFESSOR?Well my husband has a DOCTRINE IN RELIGION & he NEVER speaks to people in the manner of which you people have spoken to me.:amen: ALL of you who have attacked me did it because I'm on the AUTISM SPECTRUM & have made that clear.


I DO know what it's like to be call disturbed on a public forum. And a whole lot more names too. No it's no right, and it's horrible. But the way I see it, YOU are the one who started it, when you made an insulting post to another member. So, whatever. I won't be engaging you any longer since it's clear that you don't want to be reasoned with.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

NOPE!THAT IS NOT FACT NOR TRUTH.SORRY TO INFORM OF THAT FACT.You my dear don't want to be reasoned with it's not I.Shall I post her nasty insuting message AGAIN?


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

What the...? You ever been standing in your yard on a sunny day, minding your own business when out of nowhere...some stranger comes streaking by? Well, me neither, but I am pretty sure the turn this thread has taken feels something like that..... :dontknow::ahhhhh:


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

None of you people stuck up for me when i was called "disturbed" mental & threatened with abuse verbally too.i have a right to defend myself & advocate for myself as a disabled person & human being.you bully's & verbal abusers that did it.it's discrimination because i am on the autism spectrum & you know nothing about it & don't care so you want me off here because you gang up on people who are different & show no compassion for anyone different.shame on all of you. That nasty female sent me a very nasty message first i told you all that & i proved it.then i'm threatened with psychical abuse & verbal abuse to you who attacked me first.so what i don't think her dog is pretty.who cares,i don't care if someone tells me my dog is substandard.i have had it happen before.by the way all dog bowls need washing daily & your veterinarian if they have any callibor of ethics will tell you that.just like everyone needs a clean dish & a shower everyday.brush your teeth several times a day.if you don't then that is disgusting behavior period end of statement.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Shell, I agree, except that I would find a random streaker amusing and only mildly disturbing. This reeks of hatred and someone I admire and respect being falsely accused. I'm reading along and trying (and failing) to not get involved. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

shell said:


> What the...? You ever been standing in your yard on a sunny day, minding your own business when out of nowhere...some stranger comes streaking by? Well, me neither, but I am pretty sure the turn this thread has taken feels something like that..... :dontknow::ahhhhh:


 Exactly how I feel. We were being lighthearted and funny about how imperfect we are. 

Getting back to the topic...I wash my dog's bowls and water dish when they need it. I use stainless steel because they are easy to clean. I don't fret too much about it. Dogs drink out of puddles, after all. And roll in dead rotting fish if they can get away with it. Ever have to bring home a dog that rolled in dead fish at the forest preserve? I stood outside my car and wanted to cry. Not a good day. Funny now. Not funny then.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Exactly how I feel. We were being lighthearted and funny about how imperfect we are.
> 
> Getting back to the topic...I wash my dog's bowls and water dish when they need it. I use stainless steel because they are easy to clean. I don't fret too much about it. Dogs drink out of puddles, after all. And roll in dead rotting fish if they can get away with it. Ever have to bring home a dog that rolled in dead fish at the forest preserve? I stood outside my car and wanted to cry. Not a good day. Funny now. Not funny then.


Awe I totally understand! I have had those days!

On a side note and back to the topic I have actually read that there is some thought that the slime that forms on the inside of the water dishes may actually provide some beneficial bacteria for dogs. Now, I don't know of any studies that have been conducted yet but I wouldn't be surprised. We are all so paranoid about germs in this day and age, look at what is happening with our antibiotics...

When it comes down to it, as mentioned previously, our dogs are scavengers by nature. Given the chance they will get into far worse than a water dish that hasn't been cleaned in a while. I haven't read anyone's dish practices in this thread that would lead me to believe their dogs are being ill cared for.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

click-n-treat said:


> exactly how i feel. We were being lighthearted and funny about how imperfect we are.
> 
> Getting back to the topic...i wash my dog's bowls and water dish when they need it. I use stainless steel because they are easy to clean. I don't fret too much about it. Dogs drink out of puddles, after all. And roll in dead rotting fish if they can get away with it. Ever have to bring home a dog that rolled in dead fish at the forest preserve? I stood outside my car and wanted to cry. Not a good day. Funny now. Not funny then.


dogs drink from puddles & get giardia,and a gamut of parasites that can be given to humans.jesus christ people.and they call me learning impaired.lol


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> Shell, I agree, except that I would find a random streaker amusing and only mildly disturbing. This reeks of hatred and someone I admire and respect being falsely accused. I'm reading along and trying (and failing) to not get involved. ?
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


To late! Your statement has gotten you envolved now.YOU have not read ALL the staements by your "admired" one so you don't know what the facts are now do you.Move along ,if you can't read ALL the facts you are not worth even speaking to again.I WAS SENT A PRIVATE INSULTING MESSAGE BY A FEMALE .THEN I WAS CALLED "DISTURBED" 'MENTAL" AND THREATENED WITH ABUSE PSYCHICALLY ON THE PUBLIC FORUMS.I AM AUTISTIC & WAS DISCRIMINATED AGAINST FOR THIS REASON & CALLED DEROGATORY NAMES.I PROVED THIS.WHEN I DEFENDED MYSELF I WAS DEEMED A HERETIC & NOW BY YOU A LIAR.NONE OF THIS IS BASED ON FATS.SO HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Do your dogs ever go outside and run in the rain? Have you ever seen your dog lick a drop of water off a blade of grass? Did your dog get the zoomies and run for joy with rain splashing around her? Did she swish her feet in mud? If this happened would you smile watching your dog being a dog? Or would you panic over contamination, germs, and protozoa? 

This thread is meant to be a lighthearted joke, admitting to our own human failings. Instead it turned into a mess. And please don't blaspheme, Steffie. That was rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Do your dogs ever go outside and run in the rain? Have you ever seen your dog lick a drop of water off a blade of grass? Did your dog get the zoomies and run for joy with rain splashing around her? Did she swish her feet in mud? If this happened would you smile watching your dog being a dog? Or would you panic over contamination, germs, and protozoa?
> 
> This thread is meant to be a lighthearted joke, admitting to our own human failings. Instead it turned into a mess. And please don't blaspheme, Steffie. That was rude and uncalled for.


Don't accuse me of BLASPHEMY my husband has a Doctrine in Religious study.I said that already.when you said drink from a puddle i was reffering toa dirty nasy puddle of water where animals people & god knows what is growing in there.I have a degree in Animal Science from Colorado State University under Dr.Temple Grandin thank you.I Know full well what germs are lurking & protozoa.you people have attacked me frst because I am autistic & have thretened psycal harrm verbal abuse among other things.you all who engaged in this destroyed the lighthearted fun when you deemed me a disabled person a HERETIC.Thank you very much.NO I don't allow my dogs to eat poop dead animals nor dirty water.They DON"T like the rain & I have to let them out on the back porch to ptty where it's covered.Anything else I can share?


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Do your dogs ever go outside and run in the rain? Have you ever seen your dog lick a drop of water off a blade of grass? Did your dog get the zoomies and run for joy with rain splashing around her? Did she swish her feet in mud? If this happened would you smile watching your dog being a dog? Or would you panic over contamination, germs, and protozoa?
> 
> This thread is meant to be a lighthearted joke, admitting to our own human failings. Instead it turned into a mess. And please don't blaspheme, Steffie. That was rude and uncalled for.


One more thing,It's not yur job to correct how or when I use the Name of Jesus Christ.In fact it's not your job to correct anyone for that.You are being rude when you do that to people.If someone said BUDDAH would you correct them?I think not.Not everyone even believes in religion & that's there free right as a human being.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Steffie said:


> jesus christ people.


Please choose a different term next time. I don't know if it is against PF's rules, but some people find it religiously offensive. I'd prefer not to see it again. It's hurtful. Thanks.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

I already told you what I meant.I mean what say & say what I mean.Are you even reading my posts?Naw you are just trying to incite anger like all the other Autisitc haters. Jesus Christ help these poor aimless souls.:amen:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Honestly, what I find offensive is the constant reference to autism as if that is an excuse to act in such an immature and hateful fashion. 

Please stop using your uniqueness as an excuse to be abusive.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> Honestly, what I find offensive is the constant reference to autism as if that is an excuse to act in such an immature and hateful fashion.
> 
> Please stop using your uniqueness as an excuse to be abusive.


NO YOU STOP.yOU DISCRINATING IGNORANT INSOLENT SIMP.YOU DON'T KNOW JACK **** ABOUT aUTISM & DON'T WANT TO KNOW.IT'S NOT YOUR JOB TO CORRECT ME EITHER.MOVE ALONG NOW.THANK YOU.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> Honestly, what I find offensive is the constant reference to autism as if that is an excuse to act in such an immature and hateful fashion.
> 
> Please stop using your uniqueness as an excuse to be abusive.


MY CONSTANT REFERENCE TO AUTISM ANNOYING.TRY living everyday with it you cold hearted insolent person!DISCRIMINATION I SCREAM BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THIS IS.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

borderkelpie said:


> honestly, what i find offensive is the constant reference to autism as if that is an excuse to act in such an immature and hateful fashion.
> 
> Please stop using your uniqueness as an excuse to be abusive.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> MY CONSTANT REFERENCE TO AUTISM ANNOYING.TRY living everyday with it you cold hearted insolent person!DISCRIMINATION I SCREAM BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THIS IS.


I do. I am on the spectrum. Thank you very much.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Bull**** liar!now i'm really pissed as ****ing hell at you assholes on here.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

When I saw Steffie's first post last night, I thought it best simply not to respond. As the OP, I'd ask that everyone take that approach. Arguing with her is a no-win situation for all of us, including her, and does dampen what I certainly intended to be light-hearted. 

By the way, I'm happy to see I'm not alone in my water-bowl habits, or lack of them. ?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Gosh, I live in Florida and can't get my chickens to stop eating cockroaches.


Oh dear now I am really worried

Florida chickens eat cockroaches

I eat Florida chickens (probably some are from Florida).

You are what you eat.

I am a ???


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

2-3 times a week in the dishwasher.

ETA: I used to maybe wash bowls once a week, when I had 4 dogs and a cat, but now- less animals, less bowls, much easier to poke the 2 bowls in vs 5 along with other stuff in the dishwasher. 
The water bowl is picked up in the morning, dumped, washed with soap, rinsed, refilled with (delicious) well water, and a capful of OxyFresh put in. 

That one I'm fussy about. Clean water bowls. They have coop cups in their crates which get the same treatment.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I chose to delete my comments (though fair and kind) and not engage. 

Steffie, my best wishes to you.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> The water bowl is picked up in the morning, dumped, washed with soap, rinsed, refilled with (delicious) well water, and a capful of OxyFresh put in.
> 
> That one I'm fussy about. Clean water bowls. They have coop cups in their crates which get the same treatment.


What is OxyFresh? I use Oxy-something with my laundry detergent, but I doubt that's what you mean.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

https://oxyfresh.com/pet/stop-pet-bad-breath-pet-oral-hygiene-solution.asp

I have used this for years. When I run out, I can definitely tell a difference in their breath, however I don't think it really prevents plaque. For that I like the CET oral rinse, squirted onto a toothbrush and brushed all around the outside and the inside of the teeth.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Don't Feed The Troll.*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> What is OxyFresh? I use Oxy-something with my laundry detergent, but I doubt that's what you mean.



:rofl:


I do believe there are people who wouldn't be opposed to cleaning their dogs mouth with laundry additives. Gotta get rid of all germs, gotta get rid of all germs, gotta get rid of those doggone germs! :afraid:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

You're supposed to wash dog dishes now? Whoops.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> You're supposed to wash dog dishes now? Whoops.


Yes, didn't you know? And 4 or 5 times a day, no less. If you don't, the _disgusting_ germs will kill your dog.:afraid:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yes, didn't you know? And 4 or 5 times a day, no less. If you don't, the _disgusting_ germs will kill your dog.:afraid:


I didn't know my 11 yr old poodle was dead!! :afraid: Why didn't someone tell me?!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This has turned into such a fun thread. :amen: I'm sorry to have to leave it. I'm shoving off on a ferry boat to see my Mother and help my daughter finish moving from over yonder. Carry on my peeps. Remember these words of wisdom from the _older_ woman, lol...don't reinforce a troll. That means ignore for attention seeking behavior. It took a while to realize just what it was but now we know. Have a great day. Happy Mother's Day to all you Moms.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

JudyD!
I had that same reaction too, to Marialydia's post about washing the dog bowls  

I am in the camp of that washes the kibble bowl about once or twice a week. 

The water bowl is ceramic, and I have noticed that if a few days pass without washing, Axel will seek out..... ugh..... his never-ending fountain in the bathroom, if you get my drift. So I try to keep on top of washing the water bowl daily.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

marialydia said:


> Oh dear now I am really worried
> 
> Florida chickens eat cockroaches
> 
> ...


It's protein, dear, as in a raw diet, LOL


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> *Don't Feed The Troll.*



You know, that thought was in my head the second before I read your post. It is best not to reply to trolls.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Funny like dogs drinking from a puddle, I have 6 groups of chickens. Once a week I dump all the buckets and scrub them with Clorox (versus just spraying them out and refilling) So here they are, 32 chickens with sparkling water drinking the waste water from the ground! Then when I give them moist treats like leftovers, they get rolled around in the sand and I can't stand it. So I went to the Dollar store and bought 6 large plastic bowls I can put the leftovers in. I just can't stand seeing them eat food off the dirt. There's just some things in life where you just have to make a truce and say "I did the best I can".


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Mods, where are you? :dontknow:


Uhhh... Sorry!! I was sleeping when this was going on. 

I woke up to several pages of reported posts! :doh:

Hopefully it will be quiet now.

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good job cleaning up, Barb


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> JudyD!
> I had that same reaction too, to Marialydia's post about washing the dog bowls
> 
> I am in the camp of that washes the kibble bowl about once or twice a week.
> ...


Years ago, we had a dog who had a propensity to drink from the toilet. We've kept the lid down ever since. Really disturbing habit, that.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> https://oxyfresh.com/pet/stop-pet-bad-breath-pet-oral-hygiene-solution.asp
> 
> I have used this for years. When I run out, I can definitely tell a difference in their breath, however I don't think it really prevents plaque. For that I like the CET oral rinse, squirted onto a toothbrush and brushed all around the outside and the inside of the teeth.


I use it and it works great


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know if Molly could, she would definitely drink out of the toilet..............she still tries though LOL!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Molly, you're just too cute! (Don't fall in, though.)


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh goodness, Molly, you naughty girl, lol!


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We use stainless steel food and water bowls. The food bowls get rinsed in hot water after every meal, and the water bowls get rinsed in hot water once a day. I usually have to refill the water bowl twice a day.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We use stainless steel bowls, too. Our old Lab liked to dump his water, so we had a heavy ceramic crock for him, one he couldn't pick up. The poodles don't do that, thank dog. My arthritic wrists would have difficulty managing that big ol' bowl.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this all kinds of confessions, or just about bowls? Cuz i just bought a French bulldog puppy and no one knows yet...all my family think I'm crazy already because I have 4 dogs. Now 5! ha,ha! PF is the first to know. Also, yesterday I was hauling manure and having a great time, feeling all those winter time unused muscles strengthening and getting a workout. Then I irrigated and rinsed myself off under the pipe (also it was very hot and it felt good to cool down). Then LATER, i ate a sandwich and forgot that i hadn't washed with soap! OOPS. I felt clean because of standing under the irrigation.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Indiana said:


> Is this all kinds of confessions, or just about bowls? Cuz i just bought a French bulldog puppy and no one knows yet...all my family think I'm crazy already because I have 4 dogs. Now 5! ha,ha! PF is the first to know. Also, yesterday I was hauling manure and having a great time, feeling all those winter time unused muscles strengthening and getting a workout. Then I irrigated and rinsed myself off under the pipe (also it was very hot and it felt good to cool down). Then LATER, i ate a sandwich and forgot that i hadn't washed with soap! OOPS. I felt clean because of standing under the irrigation.


what what
oh my


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Is this all kinds of confessions, or just about bowls? Cuz i just bought a French bulldog puppy and no one knows yet...all my family think I'm crazy already because I have 4 dogs. Now 5! ha,ha! PF is the first to know. Also, yesterday I was hauling manure and having a great time, feeling all those winter time unused muscles strengthening and getting a workout. Then I irrigated and rinsed myself off under the pipe (also it was very hot and it felt good to cool down). Then LATER, i ate a sandwich and forgot that i hadn't washed with soap! OOPS. I felt clean because of standing under the irrigation.


Congrats on the new puppy! As for confessions, sure! Bare your soul! Well, this is a family-oriented forum, so probably nothing kinky (although I do take private messages).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol! That's about as highly rated as I get. Waiting for e.Coli to manifest. At least i will have my adorable little Frenchie to comfort me during my sepsis


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Indiana said:


> Lol! That's about as highly rated as I get. Waiting for e.Coli to manifest. At least i will have my adorable little Frenchie to comfort me during my sepsis


I think you are just building up your immune system...e.Coli....naaaaah!

Congratulations on the frenchie....they sure are charming little guys.

VQ

P.S. You know that pictures are required when you acquire a new family member.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Will do! Haven't got her yet. She's only 4 weeks old


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Will do! Haven't got her yet. She's only 4 weeks old



CONGRATS ON THE NEW PUPPY!!!!! Looooove Frenchies! You know we are going to want to see pictures right?!!!!!! LOL! 
And who cares what others think it's you who are taking care of them!
I always got flak from my family when I had my parrots!!!! My breeding pairs were in outside aviaries but my indoor pets, 4 Macaws, 4 Amazons, 2 Umbrellas, and a green cheek were indoors with me and of course the noise level was atrocious, but heck, I loved it! Especially when my Yellow Nape would sing "I love you truly, truly I do" :aetsch::aetsch:Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My sons are 19 and 13, I guess they are lucky to be alive given some of things the put into their mouths. Our Beagles loved a nice crispy morsel from the cat litter box. A little vodka swished around the bowl and ingested by the human in charge is also appropriate protocol.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Love French Bull dogs, less than week ago we lost our Corgi, we are getting a Beagle puppy soon. We expect our big Poo to be a mentor. What about a picture?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

JudyD said:


> Molly, you're just too cute! (Don't fall in, though.)


Ugh, my cat cured me of leaving the lid open in one single midnight episode as an older kitten. He leapt from the shower stall border to the toilet and fell in. Yes, he had a bath in the wee hours. I learned then. For good! LOL!!!

Molly, be careful girlie!

JudyD, you are threatening your own life (seriously here) by mixing dish detergent and bleach. STOP THAT PLEASE!!!!!!!

I use porcelain or ironware in one case. Both my Tpoo and my cat have different serving devices for brekkie and supper, and I use porcelain and glass mixing bowls for water. Oddly, Oliver Tpoo has reacted badly to two different stainless steel bowls, so I am figuring there is something weird about the metal mix of today's imported stainless. It's worked better to go with porcelain and tempered glass. Fresh bowls for each meal and I am trying to get back to freshly washed water bowls each morning, though confess am currently on kinda every other day.

Having a cat with former urinary malfunctions and the associated surgery, water is a HUGE issue. He gets a large mixing bowl of water that's tempered glass plus a porcelain bowl of water. I've used two fountains, and the stainless was a dud while the plastic was a yay. Now the plastic is so old no way I'd use it, so am thinking a new one is in order.

Everything gets hand washed here. I don't care if it's human or pet. Same treatment.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, Indiana! Frenchies are such funny and lovable characters! I can't wait to hear all about your baby


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Molly, be careful girlie!
> 
> JudyD, you are threatening your own life (seriously here) by mixing dish detergent and bleach. STOP THAT PLEASE!!!!!!!


How so? I don't mix ammonia and bleach, but I've used dish detergent and bleach together to sanitize the dogs' bowls and other items for years without a problem. I've never heard that it's dangerous. What did I miss?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My animal bowls are mainly porcelain, with a few earthenware from way back. My sister lives in Staffordshire in the midst of the potteries, so most of the bowls are Wedgwood or similar, picked up cheap in factory shop sales. Some are IKEA, but those always seem a bit clunky by comparison... I have stacks of bowls - four dishes twice a day mount up! Everything goes through the dishwasher together on a hot wash, but I do then keep animal/human bowls separate - hasn't stopped my sisters getting confused and stacking them in the wrong cupboard, or serving crisps in them, though!

Water bowls are scattered around the house, which is one reason they don't get washed every day. Tilly-cat is the only one who has worked out how to drink from the loo - she braces herself with her fore feet, and hasn't slipped yet, but it is not a trick I encourage even so. I should probably get them a fountain, but I suspect the constant sound of running water might have a rather disturbing effect on my own water works...!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

JudyD said:


> How so? I don't mix ammonia and bleach, but I've used dish detergent and bleach together to sanitize the dogs' bowls and other items for years without a problem. I've never heard that it's dangerous. What did I miss?


Apparently some dish detergents contain ammonia or ammonia derivatives.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay, Frenchie puppy--congratulations !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> How so? I don't mix ammonia and bleach, but I've used dish detergent and bleach together to sanitize the dogs' bowls and other items for years without a problem. I've never heard that it's dangerous. What did I miss?


Here's something for ya: 

Bleach Mixing Dangers :: Washington State Dept. of Health

I use chlorine bleach exceedingly rarely. It's very unhealthy to breathe. (quit cigarettes too) lol. 

Honestly, for a bowl that only had water in it, hot water with a little liquid dish washing soap, (the kind you use when you wash dishes by hand, not the machine detergent) or even hand soap is good enough a couple times a week.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I can confess more. I wash their food bowls daily. Inside water bowls, too. Outside buckets get scrubbed regularly with a toilet brush that I got just for their buckets. Partly because the slime bugs me and mostly because three of my goobers like to dig in the water. I hand wash them since my dishwasher died, but I use different sponges for critter bowls vs people bowls. Not sure why since I share my food with them. Weird, huh? 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Streetcar and PBG, for that information. I'll be careful. (The nurse in me still wants to sanitize, but if I clean the bowls more often, perhaps that compulsion will fade.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Are You Too Clean? Super-Sanitization Could Hurt Our Immune Systems | News One

*This is just a part of the article. Thiis very good.*



> Dr. Chutkan explained, “There are clearly germs that are a problem, there are viruses and bacteria that can cause infection, but the vast majority of the germs that live in our bodies and in our home are actually helpful.”
> 
> She added these germs/bacteria, “Train our immune system how to react.”
> 
> “If you’re not exposed to enough germs, your immune system tends to overreact when you get exposed to harmful ones.”



*Another...*

http://jezebel.com/5919817/weve-sanitized-our-children-into-a-bunch-of-itchy-allergic-messes


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Trust me, I've never been an obsessive housekeeper--my kids grew up with very healthy immune systems--and nobody should eat off my floors (although we do observe the five-second rule). But e-coli, leptospirosis--those can be transmitted to humans from dogs and mice (which do sometimes get into our house). That's why I don't put the dogs' dishes in the dishwasher and why I sanitize them on occasion.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a little lax on cleaning the bowls. They eat kibble now and probably every 2-3 days I give them a good cleaning. When they ate home cooked, I did it at least once a day, but I think kibble doesn't bring the same risk.I clean the water bowl once a day, but it's usually a quick rinse with hot water and dish soap to remove the scummy bio film. Probably should do more- but they're no worse for wear! 

Lily and Misty will drink from the scuziest mud puddles, and because I let them run off lead in the nature preserve and when we hike (another risk I take), I sometimes don't catch them in time. Misty is notorious for finding some disgusting poo and scarfing it down before I can stop her! Max does none of that- he is a very gentlemanly dog... But those two girls- they are houligans!

The first thing Lily does when she wades into the river is lap up the water around her. I don't stop that- I figure it's running water and can't hurt her, and she clearly enjoys it. I think it important for dogs to get to be dogs when they can,even if they are incredibly pretty poodles!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to admit I wash my "girls" water bowl at least twice a day with liquid dish soap. They both drink out of the same bowl and it gets "scummy" (is that a word?) We also wash their dishes after they eat which is twice a day. Are we weird poodle parents??


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I know if Molly could, she would definitely drink out of the toilet..............she still tries though LOL!


MOLLY! You appear to be such a refined Princess! I can't imagine your drinking out of anything but a silver goblet!:act-up:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha, i had to laugh at the post about poodles drinking out of mud puddles. When you live on a farm (or at least, I have lots of property and aspire eventually to be a farm), poodles have access to stuff you don't want to think about too much  Mine love sheep manure...argh, it's disgusting, but I am digging it into my garden and my beautiful poodles are so excited about it, they take every opportunity to clean up any spills. Argh why are they so disgusting and yet so sweet??? (Btw, I fenced in the garden because they are obsessed with eating my nice fertile dirt in there!) ALSO, I do a lot of poodle-teeth brushing!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL Indiana! Mine eat poop too Yuk! Chicken, fox, coyote, horse! Yum!

And then Jack has the audacity to be picky about actual dog food. 

smh


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Indiana, my guys get their sheep and goat poop straight from the source. Icky little beasts! Caught one of the little monsters on my poo wagon today. Too bad it's full, I scraped out the barn but haven't moved the wagon to dump it in the compost pile yet. ? that same monster is the one that sneaks onto my pillow once I fall asleep. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What dog doesn't eat poop? I'm just glad Maizie and Zooey don't eat dog poop. But goose poop, rabbit poop, horse poop, no big deal


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Ha, i had to laugh at the post about poodles drinking out of mud puddles. When you live on a farm (or at least, I have lots of property and aspire eventually to be a farm), poodles have access to stuff you don't want to think about too much  Mine love sheep manure...argh, it's disgusting, but I am digging it into my garden and my beautiful poodles are so excited about it, they take every opportunity to clean up any spills. Argh why are they so disgusting and yet so sweet??? (Btw, I fenced in the garden because they are obsessed with eating my nice fertile dirt in there!) ALSO, I do a lot of poodle-teeth brushing!


Lol. I can relate to farm living and having other animals and dogs together...and doing chores, having the dogs hang out, not on a leash, not on concrete where it's nice and "clean." LOL. Not under lock and key. No, I can relate to your description of dogs being dogs.

When I had horses, there was no stopping my Lab from eating "road apples." That wasn't as gross to me as when dogs eat meat eater poop. Then of course, when I lived on Carnation farm, there was a cougar that lived around there, along with the usual. And Bonnie would regularly roll in cougar poo or bear poo. It was so maddening and gross. I would take her to the calf barn where I could wash her in style. It was a great place to bathe a dog as well as the calves. There were the dairy cows but she didn't get to go in those pastures. In Idaho, it was moose, deer and rabbit poo that were the delicacy. Dogs eat poo. The only time one of my dogs threw up was Jose` because he goes for meat eater poo...the other dogs'. but only if he eats a lot of it. A little bite here and there doesn't seem to hurt him. If I miss something when cleaning up, that's when he gets it. Ewww. And those minuscule poops are easy to miss in a yard with loads of plants and lush undergrowth but Jose` can find 'em. If it's on the grass, fine. If it's in the "jungle", forget it. I can't see it.

Dogs evolved eating dead animals, drinking out of puddles and ponds and if a retriever like my Lab, they seek out any and all bodies of water to go into, which includes not only swimming but drinking some of the water. But_ usually_ their systems resist _most_ bacteria. Of course puddles out in the woods and puddles on a busy road...with oil and other pollutants in it are two different things. 

We live in the midst of millions of bacteria and viruses...they're all around us, like a sea that envelops us...that we're swimming in. The _vast_ majority are harmless. Only a very few of types are dangerous. They're just not as big a danger as our society has been lead to believe by people who make antibacterial soap and other antimicrobial substances. When I buy soap, I make sure it is *NOT* antibacterial. That stuff, the ingredients causes more health risks than benefits. This broad spectrum wiping out of _all _microbes imo, is not only unnecessary, but actually making our immune systems go haywire. So much of the population is either allergic to something, has asthma, has some other of the _*many, many*_ immune related diseases...caused by antibodies becoming _over_-reactive to harmless substances... like our _own_ tissues and organs, joints etc... not to mention a little pollen, dust, or milk _OR_...an immune system that becomes permanently dormant and never "learns" how to fight.

I like a relatively clean, tidy house. I always have. I like clean dog bowls but that doesn't mean I have to clean them several times a day. That, to me would fall into OCD territory...for myself anyhow. I'd feel like it was over kill. I mean if the bowls look clean and the water does too, it's clean, right? Clean enough....Unless they_ really __ARE _dirty already for some reason. Maybe if they're those tiny, little bowls....I have water bowls that are fit for a GSD. And the little bit of germs that the dogs are exposed to are not a worry to me. I take reasonable precautions and make sure they have clean water and that their food bowls don't have e-coli, salmonella or tricnosis clinging to the sides because I don't want those germs in great abundance near my own stuff. So now you really know how I feel. :act-up: If anyone thinks I'm mistreating my dogs, then report me. Maybe our troll is gone and I'm in the clear. lol.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

JudyD said:


> I see on marialydia's post about managing vets that she washes her dog bowls every day. Okay, I'm curious. How often do you wash your dog's bowls? I'm 'fessing up--maybe once a week, although we do change the water every day...mostly. I'm a nurse. I'm exceedingly careful about our kitchen and bathroom cleanliness, but I've never been careful with the dog bowls. All of our dogs have survived my neglect, at least so far. What about the rest of you? Am I truly awful? (Just FYI, the bowls are soaking right now in hot water, Dawn, and bleach.)


Twice a day after each meal.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Dog and cat poop is digusting Horse, cow, grass feeding animals okay. My dogs loved when the ferrier came and trimmed the horses hooves and left them all those tasty, horse hoof left overs. As we are getting toward June, I long for the smell of the first cut hay laying in the field. Oh that was just wonderful......


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I DO know what it's like to be call disturbed on a public forum. And a whole lot more names too. No it's no right, and it's horrible. But the way I see it, YOU are the one who started it, when you made an insulting post to another member. So, whatever. I won't be engaging you any longer since it's clear that you don't want to be reasoned with.



Oh, poor Dear Kathy, that must have been just horrible for you. I am sure that you never did anything to deserve hundreds of people treating you like that, you have always just been the kindest person - shame on all of those people for treating you so horribly!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, poor Dear Kathy, that must have been just horrible for you. I am sure that you never did anything to deserve hundreds of people treating you like that, you have always just been the kindest person - shame on all of those people for treating you so horribly!!


Well, it wasn't hundreds of people. It was 4 or 5 people, but yes, it was horrible. I was brought up to be nice to people, no matter what. In fact, I had never even heard of adults being bullies until then. I always thought adults acted like adults.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Well, it wasn't hundreds of people. It was 4 or 5 people, but yes, it was horrible. I was brought up to be nice to people, no matter what. In fact, I had never even heard of adults being bullies until then. I always thought adults acted like adults.



Oh sorry dear, it really was hundreds - they are all in a Facebook group that still talks about it every so often, so I am sure about the numbers. Very sad ?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh sorry dear, it really was hundreds - they are all in a Facebook group that still talks about it every so often, so I am sure about the numbers. Very sad ?


:crying:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh sorry dear, it really was hundreds - they are all in a Facebook group that still talks about it every so often, so I am sure about the numbers. Very sad ?


Well, that's fine. At least I don't see it, lol. I find it really sad though when people are not able to let go of past grievances. People really should just grow up and leave the past in the past.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Well, that's fine. At least I don't see it, lol. I find it really sad though when people are not able to let go of past grievances. People really should just grow up and leave the past in the past.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

patk said:


>


Love the large size! All I ever see is the small ones, lol! :angel2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Well, that's fine. At least I don't see it, lol. I find it really sad though when people are not able to let go of past grievances. People really should just grow up and leave the past in the past.



You said a mouthful there Trixie!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Love the large size! All I ever see is the small ones, lol! :angel2:



It really gets across how one feels about your post ever so nice and clear, doesn't it!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You said a mouthful there Trixie!


That's right. And I believe it 100%. I have always been willing to leave the past in the past. And in 2013, it sounded like you did too, when you so nicely messaged me through FB. I have to admit, I was shocked, but I really admire anyone who is willing to leave the past in the past, and just move forward.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> It really gets across how one feels about your post ever so nice and clear, doesn't it!


Thanks. I try to do my best to be nice and clear when I post. And sincere. 

Your posts are very clear also.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Thanks. I try to do my best to be nice and clear when I post. And sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are very clear also.



Oh good, I am so very glad that we are finally communicating well!!
It occurred to me that since our brilliant moderator is so fond and supportive of your communication style , that I should attempt to emulate it, so it makes me very proud to hear that I am getting my message and feelings across so clearly - and without violating a single forum rule!! 
Thank you so much for setting such a fine example Trixie - never have I felt so free to express my feelings nor enjoyed the forum so much since I have been emulating your communication style ? or as You say, should I be thanking your parents for teaching you how to always say nice things?! I just never realized what a fantastically useful skill that is until now!
Thanks again for educating me, you have a blessed day My good friend Trixie!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)




----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh good, I am so very glad that we are finally communicating well!!
> It occurred to me that since our brilliant moderator is so fond and supportive of your communication style , that I should attempt to emulate it, so it makes me very proud to hear that I am getting my message and feelings across so clearly - and without violating a single forum rule!!
> Thank you so much for setting such a fine example Trixie - never have I felt so free to express my feelings nor enjoyed the forum so much since I have been emulating your communication style ? or as You say, should I be thanking your parents for teaching you how to always say nice things?! I just never realized what a fantastically useful skill that is until now!
> Thanks again for educating me, you have a blessed day My good friend Trixie!


You're more than welcome TP, I'm also glad that we are finally communicating well!! As for the communication style, when one is sincere in what they say, the words come easily - and from the heart. I do appreciate having a moderator for this forum, to keep things moving smoothly, but it has nothing to do with her supporting me, or my writing skills. Being kind to one another is an automatic thing for most people. Just like breathing is.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> You're more than welcome TP, I'm also glad that we are finally communicating well!! As for the communication style, when one is sincere in what they say, the words come easily - and from the heart. I do appreciate having a moderator for this forum, to keep things moving smoothly, but it has nothing to do with her supporting me, or my writing skills. Being kind to one another is an automatic thing for most people. Just like breathing is.



You know, I think that it just may be a cultural thing - in New York we just say what we feel without sugar coating it, and that is that. 
I thank you for teaching me how to communicate my true feelings in such a way that it is universally acceptable even by our hard working moderators standards - it is truly freeing to be able to let all of my PF friends know exactly what I think and feel without risk of offending anyone!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You know, I think that it just may be a cultural thing - in New York we just say what we feel without sugar coating it, and that is that.
> I thank you for teaching me how to communicate my true feelings in such a way that it is universally acceptable even by our hard working moderators standards - it is truly freeing to be able to let all of my PF friends know exactly what I think and feel without risk of offending anyone!



Yes, it could be a cultural thing. Although I do have some New York friends who are down to Earth, and they care very much about not trying to hurt anyone's feelings. So really, instead of it being a cultural thing, I think it's more of the inner being of a person. Most of us are automatically kind to one another. Not everyone is going to like each other or get along, but most people do want to be kind and civil to each other. That's what makes forums like this successful.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Let's get this thread back to its topic please.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

plumcrazy said:


> Let's get this thread back to its topic please.


I find your comment very interesting. I started a thread about teaching my mini poodle to go outside to do potty without me accompanying him, hoping for suggestions on how to do this. I got comments that ranged from natural disasters to other very depressing topics. I wanted to ask people to stay on topic, but I was told there was no rule that I could use to keep people from turning my thread in an unwanted direction. 

So why do we have to stay on topic NOW when I could not get people to stay on topic THEN? I would really like to know this rule so my threads don't get hijacked again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I find your comment very interesting. I started a thread about teaching my mini poodle to go outside to do potty without me accompanying him, hoping for suggestions on how to do this. I got comments that ranged from natural disasters to other very depressing topics. I wanted to ask people to stay on topic, but I was told there was no rule that I could use to keep people from turning my thread in an unwanted direction.
> 
> So why do we have to stay on topic NOW when I could not get people to stay on topic THEN? I would really like to know this rule so my threads don't get hijacked again.


I can't with assurance, accurately speak for Plum but I'd like to take a stab at your inquiry anyhow and hopefully it won't be aggravating. My guess is that threads, like conversations do tend to veer off topic a little. On a forum, it is hopeful that the someone will come along and respond to the original idea of the thread and it often gets naturally back on or close to the topic. It's natural for the behavior of threads to take turns, dips and eddies, like a stream does, like a conversation does. However, in this case, my guess is that the two people who commonly are at each other's throats, making stabs, being defensive, critical are again making this thread their stomping ground for sarcasm and basically making this all about them. I don't think that this intervention was purely about veering a little off topic, but trying to get it back on topic in order to shut this back and forth ridiculous sarcasm off. That's my guess because although I believe it's a rule to stay basically on topic (not sure without going to re-check the rules) I think typically there's room for some degree of off-shoots of the topic, as it's natural in a conversation. I hope I didn't step on toes here.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good question. but how dare you ask?:aetsch:



MiniPoo said:


> I find your comment very interesting. I started a thread about teaching my mini poodle to go outside to do potty without me accompanying him, hoping for suggestions on how to do this. I got comments that ranged from natural disasters to other very depressing topics. I wanted to ask people to stay on topic, but I was told there was no rule that I could use to keep people from turning my thread in an unwanted direction.
> 
> So why do we have to stay on topic NOW when I could not get people to stay on topic THEN? I would really like to know this rule so my threads don't get hijacked again.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

There are forums where people are required to be on topic, are warned to stay on topic, and if they stray, then the off-topic posts are removed. I am all in favor of that type of rule because it would be more across the board and fair.

PG, if this forum does not have a stay-on-topic rule, then the two people you mentioned are breaking no rules and should not be sanctioned just because they are hogging the thread. I have seen that in too many other threads and the moderator did not intervene.

Again, I would like to know if there is a rule that says we must stay on topic. I would love it if there were.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

patk said:


> good question. but how dare you ask?:aetsch:


When the moderator says stay on topic, I think she must be saying that based on some rule.

I am just being hopeful that such a rule exists. Can't blame me for being hopeful.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

were you able to find a rule posted here on pf? i thought from what you said earlier that the reason for refusing your request implied that there is no such rule, therefore it can't be enforced. perhaps i misunderstand what is going on here.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just scanned through the rules and there isn't anything specific about going off topic being against the rules. Maybe there could have been a better way to say stop what was happening that wasn't particularly advancing any topic? 

I also could wish for more engaged moderating activity in some areas here. I think if a member asks that a particular off topic post they find offensive be removed that should be done for that member. 

Taking offense at something someone says is measured in the perceptions of the person who is offended not in the intent of the person who made the remarks (although that person may have intended to harass and offend). If someone says my dog is ugly and malformed it offends me even if I know the dog is not ugly. When numerous members reply about how good looking the dog is then it is clear that my being offended is not all about my perceptions either.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sorry Minipoo...I sure didn't mean to confuse the issue or add to any bad feelings you have. Maybe you're right...either there's the rule or there isn't. But gee wiz...poor Judy. And poor you before in your thread.





:act-up:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

indeed. i know what you mean lily, and i was offended by that same remark. i don't believe any of us takes whatever our problems are out on someone else's dog. that would be like picking on someone's child. it's beneath contempt. generally i am for leaving people's posts alone, even if they get slapped for it - we should have to take responsibility for what we say - but this was beyond the pale. i reported the remark and asked that it be removed - twice - only to be totally ignored. threads about someone's dog or family or child should not be subject to the whims of some mean nutcase - even if one feels sorry for the person for having whatever problems he/she has. doesn't speak well of pf.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And let's face it probably 30-40% of the posts in this thread from last weekend should be removed too since they are part of a larger pattern of clear rules violation made by one user. I wrote asking that many of that person's posts be removed from various places and while some threads were removed many rule violating posts remain.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I can't with assurance, accurately speak for Plum but I'd like to take a stab at your inquiry anyhow and hopefully it won't be aggravating. My guess is that threads, like conversations do tend to veer off topic a little. On a forum, it is hopeful that the someone will come along and respond to the original idea of the thread and it often gets naturally back on or close to the topic. It's natural for the behavior of threads to take turns, dips and eddies, like a stream does, like a conversation does. However, in this case, my guess is that the two people who commonly are at each other's throats, making stabs, being defensive, critical are again making this thread their stomping ground for sarcasm and basically making this all about them. I don't think that this intervention was purely about veering a little off topic, but trying to get it back on topic in order to shut this back and forth ridiculous sarcasm off. That's my guess because although I believe it's a rule to stay basically on topic (not sure without going to re-check the rules) I think typically there's room for some degree of off-shoots of the topic, as it's natural in a conversation. I hope I didn't step on toes here.


Poodlebeguiled, I think you said it very well( and IMO, you weren't stepping on any toes).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How about this rule? Would you say this qualifies? Or would that be a matter of perception? I suppose it could be.




> 5. You will not post any topic that disrupts the peace and harmony of this forum. Don't create meaningless threads with the sole purpose of starting a dispute among the community. This includes "good-bye" posts stating you are leaving PF or are thinking about leaving PF. Also included are posts stating that another member has left or is thinking about leaving and posts asking where certain members have gone or why they were banned.
> 
> Threads/posts that appear to be started for the purpose of creating drama or mischief on the forum will be removed and the member starting such a thread and those whose posts fuel the drama or mischief will be subject to being warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

While the posts from last weekend that Catherine refers to were foul and full of bad language, I found the current off topic posts in this thread no more disruptive than any other off topic posts. And if the interaction is deemed disruptive by the powers that be, I hope BOTH parties involved in the posts receive the same treatment under the well known rule of "It takes 2 to tango."


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of water, what kind of water do you use everybody? I use water from my refrigerator which is filtered. AND....ta da...a city nearby provides something like this...an artisan well is located there and they've fixed up a couple of faucets. It is the coolest thing...fresh, clean and pure goodness from the pacific northwest, where water is exceptionally good. Now, I understand that purified water (I think that's something different than filtered, but not exactly up to snuff on this stuff) is not such a good thing to drink all the time, as the minerals are taken out...unless they're put back in again. Hmmm. Not sure. Anyhow, this artisan well is for everyone's use so you can stop there with your 5 gal. containers or whatever and fill up any time, night or day. It's always running. It's conveniently located for me. It's great tasting water and the city makes sure it's analyzed regularly. (so the story goes) lol. :cheers: (woops, that's not water!) 


(I hope I didn't just take this off topic) :ahhhhh::roll:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> There are forums where people are required to be on topic, are warned to stay on topic, and if they stray, then the off-topic posts are removed. I am all in favor of that type of rule because it would be more across the board and fair.
> 
> PG, if this forum does not have a stay-on-topic rule, then the two people you mentioned are breaking no rules and should not be sanctioned just because they are hogging the thread. I have seen that in too many other threads and the moderator did not intervene.
> 
> Again, I would like to know if there is a rule that says we must stay on topic. I would love it if there were.




My thoughts: I think when posts are starting to veer off topic of what the original thread is about, a gentle reminder from the posters is all it should take to get it back. Such as , " that's great, but can we get the thread back on track to the original topic now?" As long as there isn't any scolding or finger pointing, or blaming, or any of that kind of stuff, then I'm sure that people would be happy to get the thread back on track. But when it's clear that a couple of people are so far off topic, and the thread is no longer enjoyable to all of the posters who visit the thread, then that's when PF rules need to be enforced.

Maybe it's time to update the rules, and I'm all for that. Maybe if people got enough signatures together and presented those signatures to "The Sheriff", then maybe something can be done about it.

This is all just my opinion of course.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

patk said:


> indeed. i know what you mean lily, and i was offended by that same remark. i don't believe any of us takes whatever our problems are out on someone else's dog. that would be like picking on someone's child. it's beneath contempt. generally i am for leaving people's posts alone, even if they get slapped for it - we should have to take responsibility for what we say - but this was beyond the pale. i reported the remark and asked that it be removed - twice - only to be totally ignored. threads about someone's dog or family or child should not be subject to the whims of some mean nutcase - even if one feels sorry for the person for having whatever problems he/she has. doesn't speak well of pf.


Besides reporting disruptive posts, perhaps a private message ALSO would be a good idea. I remember a long time ago I had reported a post - twice, and when I checked back, it was still there. I then private messaged the sheriff, asking about it, and he told me he didn't get it, and to tell him which post it was on which thread, and he would look into it. I know he did because sometime later, it had been removed.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> My thoughts: I think when posts are starting to veer off topic of what the original thread is about, a gentle reminder from the posters is all it should take to get it back. Such as , " that's great, but can we get the thread back on track to the original topic now?" As long as there isn't any scolding or finger pointing, or blaming, or any of that kind of stuff, then I'm sure that people would be happy to get the thread back on track. But when it's clear that a couple of people are so far off topic, and the thread is no longer enjoyable to all of the posters who visit the thread, then that's when PF rules need to be enforced. ...


People get offended easily when they are told they are off topic and asked to stop by other forum members. The person asking may think she is gentle, but the person she is talking to may not agree. Plus when an off-topic post is offensive to someone, it is hard to be happy happy when asking someone else to stop posting on that topic.

I personally think that an original poster (OP) should "own" a thread and say when people are off topic and the posters have to stop. Or we should have a forum rule saying people should not post off-topic posts. Otherwise, anyone can post off-topic and there is nothing to be done about it, which is basically what we have now.

Kathy, you do realize that your posts are one half of the off-topic posts mentioned in this thread, don't you? Part of the bruhaha on this thread is because of your posts. But,... that's just my opinion.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

minipoo, totally agree that the thread starter should be able to ask others to leave the thread alone - especially threads about their own dogs, as in the 52-week threads, for example. in such threads, there's often a lot of personal info being shared and no on should be permitted to thread crap. sometimes people are unable to exert self control for various reasons, including illness. in that instance, a mod can be asked to intervene and should simply do so without humiliating the person asked to leave.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I see on marialydia's post about managing vets that she washes her dog bowls every day. Okay, I'm curious. How often do you wash your dog's bowls? I'm 'fessing up--maybe once a week, although we do change the water every day...mostly. I'm a nurse. I'm exceedingly careful about our kitchen and bathroom cleanliness, but I've never been careful with the dog bowls. All of our dogs have survived my neglect, at least so far. What about the rest of you? Am I truly awful? (Just FYI, the bowls are soaking right now in hot water, Dawn, and bleach.)


This is the original post. ^ Poor Judy. I feel my protective instincts coming out. Why don't we either talk about something to do with water or water bowls or at least something related from here on out and stop messin' with her thread, no? Whadya say?

Ultimate cool protection dog guarding this thread. haha.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> This is the original post. ^ Poor Judy. I feel my protective instincts coming out. Why don't we either talk about something to do with water or water bowls or at least something related from here on out and stop messin' with her thread, no? Whadya say?
> 
> Ultimate cool protection dog guarding this thread. haha.



I have been told by the moderator that nobody owns a thread and that anyone is welcome to write anything that they want within the forum guidelines.
Now me personally, I would comply with anything that the OP requested because I believe that is the polite way for an adult to behave. But the moderator has clearly communicated to me that nobody has the "right" to insist that other members comply with their request.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> People get offended easily when they are told they are off topic and asked to stop by other forum members. The person asking may think she is gentle, but the person she is talking to may not agree. Plus when an off-topic post is offensive to someone, it is hard to be happy happy when asking someone else to stop posting on that topic.
> 
> I personally think that an original poster (OP) should "own" a thread and say when people are off topic and the posters have to stop. Or we should have a forum rule saying people should not post off-topic posts. Otherwise, anyone can post off-topic and there is nothing to be done about it, which is basically what we have now.
> 
> Kathy, you do realize that your posts are one half of the off-topic posts mentioned in this thread, don't you? Part of the bruhaha on this thread is because of your posts. But,... that's just my opinion.




Oh yes, absolutely, I'm one half to blame for the recent posts from last night! I own it, and I stand up and admit it. The key words though for me is " one half to blame". It's important that I emphasize that, because, as we all know, it takes two ( and sometimes more than two) to ruin threads. I'm not the only one at fault from last night, and I would hope that everyone would see that. And if I am to be reprimanded, then I will understand why, and accept whatever needs to be done. Absolutely! But I would also expect anyone else who was also involved in the bruhaha, to also be reprimanded. That would be VERY important to me. Because, even though I was wrong, I was STILL only one half to blame. I would never take FULL responsibility for what happened.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> People get offended easily when they are told they are off topic and asked to stop by other forum members. The person asking may think she is gentle, but the person she is talking to may not agree. Plus when an off-topic post is offensive to someone, it is hard to be happy happy when asking someone else to stop posting on that topic.
> 
> I personally think that an original poster (OP) should "own" a thread and say when people are off topic and the posters have to stop. Or we should have a forum rule saying people should not post off-topic posts. Otherwise, anyone can post off-topic and there is nothing to be done about it, which is basically what we have now.
> 
> Kathy, you do realize that your posts are one half of the off-topic posts mentioned in this thread, don't you? Part of the bruhaha on this thread is because of your posts. But,... that's just my opinion.



I agree with you that what you describe is the way that polite people behave. 
It is sad that we even have to discuss needing a moderator to "enforce" such behavior, it should just be a natural thing that reasonable people do!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

minipoo, i think i remember the thread in which you asked someone to stop going off topic and the smug i can say anything i want answer that you received. i believe i even remember who the culprit was. not surprising.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> And let's face it probably 30-40% of the posts in this thread from last weekend should be removed too since they are part of a larger pattern of clear rules violation made by one user. I wrote asking that many of that person's posts be removed from various places and while some threads were removed many rule violating posts remain.



And there is something that I do not understand - if a person is posting things offensive enough to be warned or banned, why are not all offensive posts removed? Time and time again I have seen a smattering of posts removed, but the majority of offensive posts left up. If the reasoning for that is that the removal of so many posts would leave a confusing mess, then 
I think hat the better solution would be to delete the entire thread rather than to leave multiple offensive posts standing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well Judy, thanks for the thread. It was a unique and interesting topic you presented for people to join in and talk about. It was fun while it lasted. But I for one am going to go do something else because it has evolved into a stupid, neurotic bunch of high school-like b.s. I think I'll go see some threads about Poodles or even other dogs and then off to read my book. Thanks Judy.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> How about this rule? Would you say this qualifies? Or would that be a matter of perception? I suppose it could be.


Just wondering about something... Is " the sheriff" still around? Is he the one who made up the PF rules back when this forum started? 

Because if so, I think it would be important to address him on all if this, more so than Plum. The way I see it is, Plum is a volunteer, and does what she can to keep things running smoothly. But if people want to understand why the rules are the way they are, or want to try to get the rules changed, then, IMO, people need to be talking to the person who actually made the rules, and enforced them in the first place.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And there is something that I do not understand - if a person is posting things offensive enough to be warned or banned, why are not all offensive posts removed? Time and time again I have seen a smattering of posts removed, but the majority of offensive posts left up. If the reasoning for that is that the removal of so many posts would leave a confusing mess, then
> I think hat the better solution would be to delete the entire thread rather than to leave multiple offensive posts standing.


oh i think it's much better to delete individual posts. why punish the thread starter and anyone else who took part in good faith? on the other hand, as i've said, with the exception of mean nutcases, from whom everyone needs protection and who may actually need protection from themselves, most times people should have to live with the fact of their well-deserved unpopularity.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I agree with you that what you describe is the way that polite people behave.
> It is sad that we even have to discuss needing a moderator to "enforce" such behavior, it should just be a natural thing that reasonable people do!


It should be, I agree, but let's face it, not everyone is the same, or think the same way. With as many members as this forum has, I personally think it's imperative that there are moderators. All FB forums have at least one, and so many of those only have a few hundred members. Here, our members are into the thousands. Not all are posting of course, but with that many members, there is more of a chance that things will happen.

Another thing that I think is important to consider ( when thinking about why we have a moderator) is, when very disgusting posts come up like they did last weekend with that one poster, if there was no moderator to delete those posts, can you imagine how many people would leave this forum, or would not even want to become a member? I saw those posts and they were VERY offensive. I would hate for someone ( who is just reading, but is considering becoming a member), be driven away because of posts like that. 

That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Oh yes, absolutely, I'm one half to blame for the recent posts from last night! I own it, and I stand up and admit it. The key words though for me is " one half to blame". It's important that I emphasize that, because, as we all know, it takes two ( and sometimes more than two) to ruin threads. I'm not the only one at fault from last night, and I would hope that everyone would see that. And if I am to be reprimanded, then I will understand why, and accept whatever needs to be done. Absolutely! But I would also expect anyone else who was also involved in the bruhaha, to also be reprimanded. That would be VERY important to me. Because, even though I was wrong, I was STILL only one half to blame. I would never take FULL responsibility for what happened.


I don't really understand this. I mean, it is fully your responsibility. It was your choice to keep going with replying to off topic replies. No one forced you to so it was 100% on you to keep going. That means it was fully your responsibility. The others are fully responsible as well for their parts in it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> I don't really understand this. I mean, it is fully your responsibility. It was your choice to keep going with replying to off topic replies. No one forced you to so it was 100% on you to keep going. That means it was fully your responsibility. The others are fully responsible as well for their parts in it.



Oh I see what you're saying, and yes, you're right. For everything I posted, I'm 100% responsible for, and everything that the other person posted, they are 100% responsible for. The other person didn't have to reply back to me, and could have just stopped, and I didn't have to reply back to them. I could have just stopped responding. But since we each chose to continue, then we each are responsible for so many off topic posts. If there is a reprimand, then we both need to be reprimanded. Because, IMO, we were both wrong.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't claim ownership of this thread or any other I start. As PBG said, it's a conversation. Conversations morph and change, sometimes disagreements develop, and often the discussion is more interesting for it....but this one is really off the rails. Perhaps we need a "drama" subforum. When a thread deviates to this degree, the moderator (whose job I wouldn't have for any amount of money) would transfer all the irrelevant posts to "drama." Those who enjoy watching train wrecks could follow it there, while the rest of us continue a civil discussion.

I hope I haven't added fuel to the fire. It's late, I have a headache, I'm going to bed. Maybe all of us will feel better in the morning. God knows I hope I will.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

JudyD said:


> I don't claim ownership of this thread or any other I start. As PBG said, it's a conversation. Conversations morph and change, sometimes disagreements develop, and often the discussion is more interesting for it....but this one is really off the rails. Perhaps we need a "drama" subforum. When a thread deviates to this degree, the moderator (whose job I wouldn't have for any amount of money) would transfer all the irrelevant posts to "drama." Those who enjoy watching train wrecks could follow it there, while the rest of us continue a civil discussion.
> 
> I hope I haven't added fuel to the fire. It's late, I have a headache, I'm going to bed. Maybe all of us will feel better in the morning. God knows I hope I will.


Oh, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I know what those darn headaches can do. I hope you get some rest and feel better by morning. 

Oh and, I agree with your post.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was hoping, Judy, that you would post about how you felt about the off topic posts.

I also hope that you got enough feedback before this thread went off topic so that you know you were not a bad poodle mom for not washing and sanitizing your water dishes every day. A bad poodle mom would not worry about it at all.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> oh i think it's much better to delete individual posts. why punish the thread starter and anyone else who took part in good faith? on the other hand, as i've said, with the exception of mean nutcases, from whom everyone needs protection and who may actually need protection from themselves, most times people should have to live with the fact of their well-deserved unpopularity.



But we have witnessed many instances where posters get into a "thing", where both are clearly in violation of forum rules, and some posts (either arbitrarily or with seeming preferential treatment) are left standing while others are removed.
There have also been cases where a warning to not make any further comments is posted, but all of the posts leading up to that warning are left standing. I think that if the moderator really wanted to extinguish the flames and prevent them from reigniting elsewhere then deleting every single one of the inflammatory posts would be the best thing to do. Leaving some of them up and telling folks that they cannot respond to them just leads to re-ignition. But a zero tolerance policy, where every single inflammatory post was removed every single time, well that would lead to folks concluding that it was not worth their energy to write such things in the first place and ultimately there would be "peace in the valley"!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I don't claim ownership of this thread or any other I start. As PBG said, it's a conversation. Conversations morph and change, sometimes disagreements develop, and often the discussion is more interesting for it....but this one is really off the rails. Perhaps we need a "drama" subforum. When a thread deviates to this degree, the moderator (whose job I wouldn't have for any amount of money) would transfer all the irrelevant posts to "drama." Those who enjoy watching train wrecks could follow it there, while the rest of us continue a civil discussion.
> 
> I hope I haven't added fuel to the fire. It's late, I have a headache, I'm going to bed. Maybe all of us will feel better in the morning. God knows I hope I will.


good suggestion. only how would the decision be made that there's a train wreck in the making? a couple of examples have been given demonstrating there really is no rule. and folks insist they've been told they can post in any thread they want as long as they maintain their (veneer of) politeness. even reporting a post as ugly and inappropriate doesn't work if the mod doesn't agree. so i agree with minipoo - the thread starter should be able to ask people to stay away from the thread and if they refuse, the mod should remove them. because the fact is that anyone being unpleasant can go off and start their own thread. insisting on being where one is not wanted is actually pretty rude. but pf rules do not admit that fact. 

feel better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I was hoping, Judy, that you would post about how you felt about the off topic posts.
> 
> I also hope that you got enough feedback before this thread went off topic so that you know you were not a bad poodle mom for not washing and sanitizing your water dishes every day. A bad poodle mom would not worry about it at all.



I think that you also have to take into account that the original topic died off of it's own volition some time ago. That is very different than when somebody takes a left turn while folks are still actively trying to discuss the original topic.
This thread, ignoring the posts of the banned member has now become three distinctly different topics, but I really don't see what is so wrong with that when it occurs after the prior topic has been exhausted?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> But we have witnessed many instances where posters get into a "thing", where both are clearly in violation of forum rules, and some posts (either arbitrarily or with seeming preferential treatment) are left standing while others are removed.
> There have also been cases where a warning to not make any further comments is posted, but all of the posts leading up to that warning are left standing. I think that if the moderator really wanted to extinguish the flames and prevent them from reigniting elsewhere then deleting every single one of the inflammatory posts would be the best thing to do. Leaving some of them up and telling folks that they cannot respond to them just leads to re-ignition. But a zero tolerance policy, where every single inflammatory post was removed every single time, well that would lead to folks concluding that it was not worth their energy to write such things in the first place and ultimately there would be "peace in the valley"!


see my reply to judyd. i vote with minpoo on thread starters having responsibility and authority over their own threads. anyone not in agreement with what the thread starter decides can go off and start another thread.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think that you also have to take into account that the original topic died off of it's own volition some time ago. That is very different than when somebody takes a left turn while folks are still actively trying to discuss the original topic.
> This thread, ignoring the posts of the banned member has now become three distinctly different topics, but I really don't see what is so wrong with that when it occurs after the prior topic has been exhausted?


Now, TP, you felt the original thread was exhausted but not everyone would agree with you (including Judy). It could have been revived at a later date (harder to do once it goes off topic). That is why Pat and I think the OP should own the thread. But no one is going to listen to us. So it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> see my reply to judyd. i vote with minpoo on thread starters having responsibility and authority over their own threads. anyone not in agreement with what the thread starter decides can go off and start another thread.



That would certainly be an improvement, but not a total solution.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Now, TP, you felt the original thread was exhausted but not everyone would agree with you (including Judy). It could have been revived at a later date (harder to do once it goes off topic). That is why Pat and I think the OP should own the thread. But no one is going to listen to us. So it really doesn't matter.



Fair enough, and if the OP asked me to back off, I would certainly do that.
But I might point out that you too could have started a new thread, but you didn't - you veered into another topic right here where the thought occurred to you. But I am not criticizing you, I think that is logical and fine, as long as the OP does not object to it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Fair enough, and if the OP asked me to back off, I would certainly do that.
> But I might point out that you too could have started a new thread, but you didn't - you veered into another topic right here where the thought occurred to you. But I am not criticizing you, I think that is logical and fine, as long as the OP does not object to it.


That is a fair point as well. However, talking about threads going off topic is easier to understand in a thread where it has already happened (discussion following the example). Starting a new thread expressly about going off topic might be considered as argumentative from the getgo.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> Now, TP, you felt the original thread was exhausted but not everyone would agree with you (including Judy). It could have been revived at a later date (harder to do once it goes off topic). That is why Pat and I think the OP should own the thread. But no one is going to listen to us. So it really doesn't matter.



It does matter. The problem is, people can just go around and around wanting a change in the rules, but if no one wants to take the initiative in actually getting it done, then everything will just stay the same as it is now. For those who want the rules revised or updated, then perhaps getting a petition started with signatures and sending it in to The Sheriff ( not Plum), would get results. Because the forum belongs to all of us, and everyone should be able to be heard.

Also, I see this as, people are expecting Plum to explain why she didn't do something, or why the rules are the way they are. But she's just a volunteer, who is going by the rules the best she can. If we want changes, then IMO, it's up to us to do something about it. It does matter.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

MiniPoo said:


> People get offended easily when they are told they are off topic and asked to stop by other forum members. The person asking may think she is gentle, but the person she is talking to may not agree. Plus when an off-topic post is offensive to someone, it is hard to be happy happy when asking someone else to stop posting on that topic.
> 
> I personally think that an original poster (OP) should "own" a thread and say when people are off topic and the posters have to stop. Or we should have a forum rule saying people should not post off-topic posts. Otherwise, anyone can post off-topic and there is nothing to be done about it, which is basically what we have now.
> 
> Kathy, you do realize that your posts are one half of the off-topic posts mentioned in this thread, don't you? Part of the bruhaha on this thread is because of your posts. But,... that's just my opinion.



I agree. I think the OP should be the one to guide the thread if it's important to the op. Not because of any rules or who owns the thread. It's about respect. If someone opens a thread, and they would like to get back on topic because it's important to the OP, and that should be shown respect.

Aside from the past weekend which took everyone by surprise, members here do a pretty good job of self moderating. 
Even with the troll last week, What I saw is a group on a forum who tried real hard not to say anything, just go on with the topic, and it got to the point that something had to be said because the behavior just got worse and worse.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

This may be a public forum open to all to participate, but it does not belong to its members. Only the people who created this forum own it and set up the rules. We have been asking for a Seniors forum and our requests have been ignored.

I think some people on this forum want off topic posts allowed on threads and others, like myself and Pat, want the OP to be able to stop off topic posts. So I do not even think we members can agree on how to handle off topic posts, and there is nothing that compels the owners of this forum to set up new rules. If we could do that, we would have a Senior Dog forum. It is quite discouraging.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> This may be a public forum open to all to participate, but it does not belong to its members. Only the people who created this forum own it and set up the rules. We have been asking for a Seniors forum and our requests have been ignored.
> 
> I think some people on this forum want off topic posts allowed on threads and others, like myself and Pat, want the OP to be able to stop off topic posts. So I do not even think we members can agree on how to handle off topic posts, and there is nothing that compels the owners of this forum to set up new rules. If we could do that, we would have a Senior Dog forum. It is quite discouraging.


Oh okay, well I thought people were trying to figure out what they could do to see if the administrators would be willing to change the rules. That's why I was suggesting what I did.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the op having options is what i want. some won't care about off-topic and will jump in, even. some will care. how hard is it to respect both, as long as pf allows folks to open another thread? insisting on letting people someone else finds unpleasant impose themselves seems counterproductive to me as long as it is always possible for that "undesirable participant" to start another thread. not giving folks a way to stop thread crapping is silly. all it does is create friction among members and the mods and drive people off pf.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> This may be a public forum open to all to participate, but it does not belong to its members. Only the people who created this forum own it and set up the rules. We have been asking for a Seniors forum and our requests have been ignored.
> 
> I think some people on this forum want off topic posts allowed on threads and others, like myself and Pat, want the OP to be able to stop off topic posts. So I do not even think we members can agree on how to handle off topic posts, and there is nothing that compels the owners of this forum to set up new rules. If we could do that, we would have a Senior Dog forum. It is quite discouraging.



Really folks, let's not forget that this forum has one single purpose - to generate revenue for the owner through advertising. As long as you keep posting and clicking, why would they care about anything that you want.
In fact I would venture to guess that the more highly charged threads, which generate the most views and participation, also generate the most revenue - so where would be the admins motivation to help us to smooth things out?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> That is a fair point as well. However, talking about threads going off topic is easier to understand in a thread where it has already happened (discussion following the example). Starting a new thread expressly about going off topic might be considered as argumentative from the getgo.



Talking about a lot of things that have already been touched upon in a thread is easier to understand when you do it right there where it was touched upon.
However, I will always agree with you that the requests of the OP should be respected and that a decent person would never force themselves into a conversation that the OP has requested that they do not, just because it is "their right to do so" under the forum rules. Under societal social rules, that is very much the wrong thing to do. If a certain person respected my request to stay away from my topics, the forum would be spared much grief.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Without rereading what's been posted since last night, and without quoting every post I want to reference (my headache is gone but I didn't sleep well), I agree that this post was over days ago. I decided my bowl-cleaning or lack of bowl-cleaning isn't too far off the norm, there were some giggles to be had, and that was the end of it, as far as I was concerned. 

I did step in initially, when that out-of-control nastiness began, because that was clearly the work of either a troll or an ill person. When two established posters start flaming each other, though, especially when it's an ongoing fight, that's above my pay grade. Truth be told, I like a good train wreck as much as the next virtual person, but this one isn't very interesting, and I'm surprised so many other posters got involved. I realize the sticking point for those of you who did is that the rules seem to be enforced unevenly, but how could anyone untangle all the disagreements, slights, and unpleasantness from all the threads from forever-ago to decide who's at fault? A blanket rule to delete/ban off-topic posts might make this public place considerably less interesting. I don't have a solution--as I said, that's above my pay grade--but my plan is to ignore irrelevant posts on any thread, at least until my own ox is gored. Then all bets are off. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Without rereading what's been posted since last night, and without quoting every post I want to reference (my headache is gone but I didn't sleep well), I agree that this post was over days ago. I decided my bowl-cleaning or lack of bowl-cleaning isn't too far off the norm, there were some giggles to be had, and that was the end of it, as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I did step in initially, when that out-of-control nastiness began, because that was clearly the work of either a troll or an ill person. When two established posters start flaming each other, though, especially when it's an ongoing fight, that's above my pay grade. Truth be told, I like a good train wreck as much as the next virtual person, but this one isn't very interesting, and I'm surprised so many other posters got involved. I realize the sticking point for those of you who did is that the rules seem to be enforced unevenly, but how could anyone untangle all the disagreements, slights, and unpleasantness from all the threads from forever-ago to decide who's at fault? A blanket rule to delete/ban off-topic posts might make this public place considerably less interesting. I don't have a solution--as I said, that's above my pay grade--but my plan is to ignore irrelevant posts on any thread, at least until my own ox is gored. Then all bets are off. :biggrin1:



Very good post Judy.:adore: I think ignoring is a viable option. The trouble with going off topic can also be caused by old age senility. LOL. I, myself do tend to veer off topic sometimes because one little story will make me think of another little story which is only slightly different, then someone else will be reminded of a story that somewhat relates but goes a little further astray and then that will make someone else think of another thing. Ignoring is one way to handle it. And you can also put particular posters on ignore using that feature if they become a chronic harassing problem. I have someone on ignore because it's like being in the twilight zone getting caught up in the neurotic, attention seeking, irrational posts. But the ignore button _only_ works if someone doesn't come along and quote them. That's when things go...






Last week's vicious troll, I suspected was going to be here only a short time so I didn't bother with the ignore feature. But again...if someone makes it unpleasant all the time and they work it so they're just below the threshold of breaking rules, the ignore button is somewhat a workable feature. I don't visit forums to spend my time being harassed or reading hateful posts. I came on PF to learn and talk about Poodles and a few other things...like that gardening thread Indiana put up...fun! I suspect _most _of us don't need added stress, animosity, unpleasantness in our daily lives. But I guess it's natural when dealing with many, many people that not everyone is going to understand each other's style of writing, their personality, the way things appear may not be the intention. It's not easy sometimes, granted. But when blatant jabbing and picking on the same person or more than one person even is happening chronically, that's where you know these people have serious emotional issues...probably like that troll last week. And putting them on ignore improves your stay on PF. :alberteinstein:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Without rereading what's been posted since last night, and without quoting every post I want to reference (my headache is gone but I didn't sleep well), I agree that this post was over days ago. I decided my bowl-cleaning or lack of bowl-cleaning isn't too far off the norm, there were some giggles to be had, and that was the end of it, as far as I was concerned.
> 
> I did step in initially, when that out-of-control nastiness began, because that was clearly the work of either a troll or an ill person. When two established posters start flaming each other, though, especially when it's an ongoing fight, that's above my pay grade. Truth be told, I like a good train wreck as much as the next virtual person, but this one isn't very interesting, and I'm surprised so many other posters got involved. I realize the sticking point for those of you who did is that the rules seem to be enforced unevenly, but how could anyone untangle all the disagreements, slights, and unpleasantness from all the threads from forever-ago to decide who's at fault? A blanket rule to delete/ban off-topic posts might make this public place considerably less interesting. I don't have a solution--as I said, that's above my pay grade--but my plan is to ignore irrelevant posts on any thread, at least until my own ox is gored. Then all bets are off. :biggrin1:


agree that disentangling a thread is problematic for anyone. that's why leaving a certain amount of control with the op makes sense to me. would anyone really have cared if steffie had gone off to her own thread and ranted and raved? nope. but letting her take her issues out on everyone else apparently did rile up quite a few people, or she would never have been banned. obviously someone like that won't respond to reasonable requests to leave a thread. but others would if a rule could be invoked (in the absence of common sense when it's clear someone doesn't care to have you around). it's a lot better than insisting on a system of generating complaints to a lone mod.

who knew bowl washing could be so controversial? i would be afraid to discuss how i separate my laundry prior to washing around here. tough crowd. :devil:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> agree that disentangling a thread is problematic for anyone. that's why leaving a certain amount of control with the op makes sense to me. would anyone really have cared if steffie had gone off to her own thread and ranted and raved? nope. but letting her take her issues out on everyone else apparently did rile up quite a few people, or she would never have been banned. obviously someone like that won't respond to reasonable requests to leave a thread. but others would if a rule could be invoked (in the absence of common sense when it's clear someone doesn't care to have you around). it's a lot better than insisting on a system of generating complaints to a lone mod.
> 
> who knew bowl washing could be so controversial? i would be afraid to discuss how i separate my laundry prior to washing around here. tough crowd. :devil:



That reminds me of a story lol - first time that I did laundry after Timi came home, I dump it out on the floor and sit down to sort it - forgot for a second that I had a puppy in the house, and was quite startled to see a pair of pants slowly walking across the floor on it's own.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

A few months ago, I was told by the administrator that it would be best to not talk to or about a certain poster, so as to not disrupt the board. The administrator did not say that I could not post on a thread that the poster had started. I had kept that promise until a couple of days ago when I got blasted for replying to someone on a thread that the poster had started.

I believe ( just my opinion) that if someone has problems with a certain poster, then they need to contact the HEAD administrator and express their concerns, and see if something can be done. That way there is no disruption on the forum. Again, JMO.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That reminds me of a story lol - first time that I did laundry after Timi came home, I dump it out on the floor and sit down to sort it - forgot for a second that I had a puppy in the house, and was quite startled to see a pair of pants slowly walking across the floor on it's own.


my dogs never got into laundry or shoes or chewing furniture. now if only i could remember what i did right. but i can't. lol. could just be that i was lucky. oh, no, i remember now. my boy chewed a shoe. i said no and took it from him, but i knew he would do it again. so i waited. sure enough, caught him. this time, took it from him and just bared my teeth at him. warning: i caused outrage here for saying i did that. but he didn't seem to suffer and better yet, we didn't have further reasons to be unhappy with one another on that score. :aetsch:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

patk said:


> who knew bowl washing could be so controversial? i would be afraid to discuss how i separate my laundry prior to washing around here. tough crowd. :devil:


No kidding. I thought of another "confession" question this morning and immediately put it so far out of my mind that now I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> my dogs never got into laundry or shoes or chewing furniture. now if only i could remember what i did right. but i can't. lol. could just be that i was lucky. oh, no, i remember now. my boy chewed a shoe. i said no and took it from him, but i knew he would do it again. so i waited. sure enough, caught him. this time, took it from him and just bared my teeth at him. warning: i caused outrage here for saying i did that. but he didn't seem to suffer and better yet, we didn't have further reasons to be unhappy with one another on that score. :aetsch:



I will also admit that I have on occasion set my dogs up so that I could catch them in the act and let them know that I was displeased - and I too have very, very good dogs who never do any damage. To date the worst thing that Timi has ever chewed up was a tissue ?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Very good post Judy.:adore: I think ignoring is a viable option. The trouble with going off topic can also be caused by old age senility. LOL. I, myself do tend to veer off topic sometimes because one little story will make me think of another little story which is only slightly different, then someone else will be reminded of a story that somewhat relates but goes a little further astray and then that will make someone else think of another thing. Ignoring is one way to handle it. And you can also put particular posters on ignore using that feature if they become a chronic harassing problem. I have someone on ignore because it's like being in the twilight zone getting caught up in the neurotic, attention seeking, irrational posts. But the ignore button _only_ works if someone doesn't come along and quote them. That's when things go...
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Poodlebeguiled, I didn't quote your whole post, sorry, but the part above, I really agree with you on 100%, and you're exactly right. The thing is, going off track can happen so easily. Even if a person goes way off track, I don't think it's done purposely to disrupt or make anyone upset. We're all human and we get caught up with things that people are saying. I think as long as it's not done continuously, in post after post, then I believe we should all be tolerant of each other, when it does happen. That's my belief anyway.
> ...


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I would rather have forum members solve their problems rather than need a rule. I think it's up to the op because generally they want some information and off topic ends the input that they started a thread for. I can't believe washing bowls got so out of hand! It's not even politics, LOL.

It has nothing to do with owning the thread or rules. An OP has a question and would like replies. Did the OP get enough replies about the subject or not? That should be the question.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I would rather have forum members solve their problems rather than need a rule. I think it's up to the op because generally they want some information and off topic ends the input that they started a thread for. I can't believe washing bowls got so out of hand! It's not even politics, LOL.
> 
> It has nothing to do with owning the thread or rules. An OP has a question and would like replies. Did the OP get enough replies about the subject or not? That should be the question.


If the OP is still wanting/needing help and posts are going way off topic, then all the OP needs to do is say that they would like to get more advice, and ask If people could please get back on topic. Then I'm sure people would be more than happy to oblige.
The key is, being polite and nonjudgmental, when the request is asked.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I found your post JudyD very interesting and it is a topic I have not seen before. The different approaches regarding the method and frequently of bowl washing made me question my own approach of putting my stainless bowls in the dishwasher daily. I hand feed raw (I don't want raw to end up in Swizzle's ears) but I do sometimes toss a treat in his bowl. Then I saw someone mentioned chemicals. Perhaps the dishwasher is overkill but it seems to work well for us. 

For drama I usually just ignore and do not post but this thread made me curious and I did look up some of the offending posts. I ended up reporting several. Why anyone would insult the looks of a beautiful poodle is beyond me. Let's face it even unconventional dogs are beautiful in their own way and why someone would slam any dog on a dog loving forum is beyond me. I don't find the back and forth sniping enjoyable. I don't know the history of it, don't care, and hope it can be kept private in the future. I do enjoy however the twists and turns that can occur on a thread. While this one went to hell in a hand basket sometimes it goes to a unexpected but delightful place. Hopefully we can all be kind to one another


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, I missed all the turmoil. How washing dog bowls could cause an uproar is beyond me. I am going to have to go back and read.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Marcie said:


> Wow, I missed all the turmoil. How washing dog bowls could cause an uproar is beyond me. I am going to have to go back and read.


LOL Marcie! I'm not reading that thread anymore. I'm just going to go wash my bowls with Clorox. Then later I'm going to run them through the dishwasher....... twice to_ really_ make sure they're clean. Then residue or not, I'm filling them up with sterilized water that has been boiled for 30 minutes minimum to make sure I get the spores. Maybe I'll boil the bowls too. Then my dogs with their poopy, raw food mouths can lap up some clean water. Maybe it will clean their mouths, ya think?:silly:


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

fjm said:


> hasn't stopped my sisters getting confused and stacking them in the wrong cupboard, or serving crisps in them, though!


This made me remember what my husband did a few months ago. I wash the dog bowls and put them in the strainer in the sink to air dry. Well my sweet thoughtful husband asked if I would like a bowl of ice cream, well who am I to pass up a bowl of ice cream if someone else is going to get it for me. Why yes, and thank you I said. As he brought me my ice cream I saw that he had put the ice cream in the dog bowls. I commented that those were the dog bowls and he said "you washed them didn't you?" Well he got me there, the ice cream was delicious but the dogs kept looking at us strangely.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Marcie said:


> This made me remember what my husband did a few months ago. I wash the dog bowls and put them in the strainer in the sink to air dry. Well my sweet thoughtful husband asked if I would like a bowl of ice cream, well who am I to pass up a bowl of ice cream if someone else is going to get it for me. Why yes, and thank you I said. As he brought me my ice cream I saw that he had put the ice cream in the dog bowls. I commented that those were the dog bowls and he said "you washed them didn't you?" Well he got me there, the ice cream was delicious but the dogs kept looking at us strangely.



Oh that had me in stiches! What a great story! OMG. ROFLOL! :lol:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The attack on the dog was just because the person was offended by a private message, which had been sent to be helpful, but it was taken the wrong way (to say the least!). Everyone knows the dog is beautiful and he and his owner are very loved here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Then my dogs with their poopy, raw food mouths can lap up some clean water. Maybe it will clean their mouths, ya think?:silly:


Pb, you and your dogs are disgustingly nasty :lol: j/k, j/k


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL Marcie! I'm not reading that thread anymore. I'm just going to go wash my bowls with Clorox. Then later I'm going to run them through the dishwasher....... twice to_ really_ make sure they're clean. Then residue or not, I'm filling them up with sterilized water that has been boiled for 30 minutes minimum to make sure I get the spores. Maybe I'll boil the bowls too. Then my dogs with their poopy, raw food mouths can lap up some clean water. Maybe it will clean their mouths, ya think?:silly:


You are way Too Funny!! I love it! I just had to go back and see what the fuss was about and boy did my mouth drop open.....who would have guessed a thread about washing bowls would be so controversial!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I just washed all the dog bowls, bottles, and nipples (3 bottle goats and a kitten here) just to have two dogs snarf up goat poo and one attempt to clean the kitten's potty oops. 
I give up, take them all away, I guess. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I should really rile things up, I share my food off my plate, sometimes even my fork, with the dogs. Yup, I have no business with them. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> For drama I usually just ignore and do not post but this thread made me curious and I did look up some of the offending posts. I ended up reporting several. Why anyone would insult the looks of a beautiful poodle is beyond me. Let's face it even unconventional dogs are beautiful in their own way and why someone would slam any dog on a dog loving forum is beyond me. I don't find the back and forth sniping enjoyable. I don't know the history of it, don't care, and hope it can be kept private in the future. I do enjoy however the twists and turns that can occur on a thread. While this one went to hell in a hand basket sometimes it goes to a unexpected but delightful place. Hopefully we can all be kind to one another


This thread did veer sharply and sometimes unpleasantly away from the original question, didn't it? As for the drama, the most comfortable way for me to handle it is to ignore completely the nastiness (which was easy in this case because none of it was directed at me, and my question was meant to be light-hearted anyway)--no "thanks," no quotes (important because, as PBG said, even if you have someone on your ignore list, their quotes show up in others' posts), no response of any kind. If everyone but the flamers did that, maybe the flames would flicker out.  That's not to say everything has to be all sugary sweet. There's room for vigorous disagreement but not for personal attacks. I do see the merit in patk's suggestion that the OP should have the right to ask posters to leave the thread if they're disruptive. I'm just not sure how well it would work.

Marcie and PBG, you've given me my laugh for the day. I'll eat Marcie's ice cream out of PBG's bowl. 

And now, I've remembered my next confession. Do the rest of you actually brush your dogs' teeth? No, wait. Don't answer that!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I should really rile things up, I share my food off my plate, sometimes even my fork, with the dogs. Yup, I have no business with them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Ha, I can top that, Timi, her daddy, and I share an ice cream cone at the park. Yup, we take turns!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> This thread did veer sharply and sometimes unpleasantly away from the original question, didn't it? As for the drama, the most comfortable way for me to handle it is to ignore completely the nastiness (which was easy in this case because none of it was directed at me, and my question was meant to be light-hearted anyway)--no "thanks," no quotes (important because, as PBG said, even if you have someone on your ignore list, their quotes show up in others' posts), no response of any kind. If everyone but the flamers did that, maybe the flames would flicker out. That's not to say everything has to be all sugary sweet. There's room for vigorous disagreement but not for personal attacks. I do see the merit in patk's suggestion that the OP should have the right to ask posters to leave the thread if they're disruptive. I'm just not sure how well it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing that I have to confess is that I say I do it everyday but the truth is that it is probably only 6 out of 7 days.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The only thing that I have to confess is that I say I do it everyday but the truth is that it is probably only 6 out of 7 days.


I can top that--I don't do it 7 out of 7 days. (Good Dog, will this thread never die?)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it's sweet that people share their food with their dogs


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

JudyD said:


> (Good Dog, will this thread never die?)


Probably not :lol:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Marcie said:


> This made me remember what my husband did a few months ago. I wash the dog bowls and put them in the strainer in the sink to air dry. Well my sweet thoughtful husband asked if I would like a bowl of ice cream, well who am I to pass up a bowl of ice cream if someone else is going to get it for me. Why yes, and thank you I said. As he brought me my ice cream I saw that he had put the ice cream in the dog bowls. I commented that those were the dog bowls and he said "you washed them didn't you?" Well he got me there, the ice cream was delicious but the dogs kept looking at us strangely.


OMG, Now that is hilarious!!! LOLLOLLOL


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

As far as brushing teeth, does it count that Sully stole the new toilet scrub brush and we played tug a bit? 
I'm lazy and have a packing house close by, raw beef bones $5 a box. It comes out to about 40-45 pounds of meaty bones. I have a large 12 year old with white teeth. And a 13 year old shih Tzu the vet thought l took somewhere else for dental work. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> I should really rile things up, I share my food off my plate, sometimes even my fork, with the dogs. Yup, I have no business with them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


OMG, how disgusting!! ;-). Just kidding, lol.

But yeah, I used to do the same thing all of the time, except it was with a spoon, not a fork, lol! I of course wouldn't do it when company was around. 

Oh, and I let my cat drink out of my cup, too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh BK, you have me cracking up over the toilet brush--I can picture Maizie doing the same thing :lol:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Never a dull moment here. I have a video making fun of my lack of skills I want to share with you guys, but am too computer stupid to get it to upload anywhere. Seriously, I'm still laughing over it. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a spoiled poodle that Bob's for ice cubes in my water. I find it funny, it grosses my DD out. Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, and Anna the goat tried to steal my coffee this morning. I did dump that one. Goat breath, ick!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I brush the poodles' teeth every day, but I admit I took a year off when we moved onto this property that we are on now. And Indy has the tartar to prove it! I am very diligent about brushing now, and I think that I'm making progress. I'd love to avoid having her get a dental if possible. Boy, you can sure tell who is the chewer and who is not. Maddy's teeth are pearly white! I don't share my food with them intentionally, but they have helped themselves to a bit when i looked the other way and I discovered that later


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I can top that--I don't do it 7 out of 7 days. (Good Dog, will this thread never die?)



Toys are a whole different kettle of fish than Spoos - for us the options are either brush daily, or go under anesthesia for yearly dentals!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I brush Archie's teeth whenever he gets a bath, and I brush Cleo's when it seems like she needs it. They're both constantly chewing, though. I buy bully sticks in bulk and experiment with other chews as I come across them. It's actually just a good strategy for keeping them quiet and occupied for a while (both being under 2 years old and all), but it's a good habit for their teeth, too.

Growing up, we never thought about dental health much at all. I was surprised when I found out you were supposed to brush your dog's teeth. The vet never even mentioned dental cleanings for our dogs when I was a kid.

As for food/water bowls (since I missed that part of the discussion entirely), I wash food bowls when it seems like they need it? I feed kibble and I'm mostly free feeding at the moment, so it doesn't come up as often as it otherwise would. The water bowl gets rinsed out and refilled at least once a day since they share it with the cat and he won't abide anything but fresh, unsullied water. The dogs aren't so picky.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I occasionally brush Swizzle's teeth and scrape them as needed. Swizzle has great teeth which the vet compliments every visit. He does have a slight stain on the inside side of a tooth that is way at the back of his mouth. It drives me crazy as I cannot reach it with the scraper. 

It is nice to see this thread turn around. It has had me laughing out loud (especially the dog bowl ice cream).


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

once a week. sometimes longer if time gets away from me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> The attack on the dog was just because the person was offended by a private message, which had been sent to be helpful, but it was taken the wrong way (to say the least!). Everyone knows the dog is beautiful and he and his owner are very loved here.



Huh? What did I miss?


I was pressure washing all day yesterday practically...very tiring. But gotta get that concrete CLEAN! haha. Today busy again...not much time to keep up here. But I want to say, you guys are pretty darn amusing. Nice to see everyone's having fun.

Oh, as far as brushing teeth. That's a job I only have to perform on Jose`:brushteeth: who doesn't do bones. But the Poodles, since starting this rmb diet don't need their teeth brushed. They stay clean as a whistle. They glow in the dark. :happy:


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

My Mariska is a wino! Can't slip a glass of wine passed her.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

CT Girl said:


> I occasionally brush Swizzle's teeth and scrape them as needed. Swizzle has great teeth which the vet compliments every visit. He does have a slight stain on the inside side of a tooth that is way at the back of his mouth. It drives me crazy as I cannot reach it with the scraper.
> 
> It is nice to see this thread turn around. It has had me laughing out loud (especially the dog bowl ice cream).




I agree with you CT. I love coming back to this thread now and reading the funny and light hearted stuff! 
I DO want to apologize to the people here for my part in the disruption a few days ago. My downfall is, I always have a hard time not responding when I being baited. I should have known better.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Indiana said:


> I brush the poodles' teeth every day, but I admit I took a year off when we moved onto this property that we are on now. And Indy has the tartar to prove it! I am very diligent about brushing now, and I think that I'm making progress. I'd love to avoid having her get a dental if possible. Boy, you can sure tell who is the chewer and who is not. Maddy's teeth are pearly white! I don't share my food with them intentionally, but they have helped themselves to a bit when i looked the other way and I discovered that later


I used to brush my Poodle's teeth every other day, but tarter still built up. Then I went to every day, and I was able to see the difference. The dogs still went in for dental cleaning, but not as often as they would have if I had not done anything.

One good way for me to remember was, every evening, after their dinner, and then potty outside, right before bed, that's when I would do it. Everything is nice and quiet in the house, and we're all getting ready for bed.
It's not hard after once you get into the habit of it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I used to brush my Poodle's teeth every other day, but tarter still built up. Then I went to every day, and I was able to see the difference. The dogs still went in for dental cleaning, but not as often as they would have if I had not done anything.
> 
> One good way for me to remember was, every evening, after their dinner, and then potty outside, right before bed, that's when I would do it. Everything is nice and quiet in the house, and we're all getting ready for bed.
> It's not hard after once you get into the habit of it.


Kathy,

I am trying hard to get into this habit with Noelle. She's not a fan of having her teeth brushed. I'm not a fan of doing things Noelle doesn't like. So, it's hard on both of us. But, I am trying. I will keep this schedule in mind. Thanks.


----------

